# Nitecore P12 (XM-L2; 950 Lumens)



## y260 (Nov 20, 2013)

New nitecore light:







Is someone challenging the PD35?


----------



## buds224 (Nov 20, 2013)

If this light doesn't step down from the highest mode, then I may sell my PD35 and get this instead. Now the tint on my PD32UE is too nice not to keep.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 20, 2013)

"long throw distance". really now. the problem with nitecore is the overzealous marketing-speak throwing out things like "nano crystal coating tech", "portable tactical power", and a bunch of silly acronyms like PDOT, etc.

anyway i expect this to have a multi-stage stepdown pattern similar to P16

just like the fenix though the UI prevents you from pre-selecting the output before turn-on. in other words the UI sucks  (but i'm sure the NC/fenix fans would disagree)


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 20, 2013)

buds224 said:


> If this light doesn't step down from the highest mode, then I may sell my PD35 and get this instead. Now the tint on my PD32UE is too nice not to keep.



well of course it does! the laws of physics have to be obeyed  if you really want a small(ish) light that doesn't do the traditional dumb timer stepdown get the Zebralight SC600 Mk2 L2 it's got thermal control so it dynamically adjusts output depending on how good your cooling is


----------



## markr6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice looking Fenix, or wait, I mean...what?


----------



## DAN92 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice, the price?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 20, 2013)

Double the cd, and 66% more throw than the similarly-sized SRT5 from Nitecore. It's a few mm longer, but is that all that's needed for such a big boost? If it lives up to specs, 12000+cd with an XM-L2 in such a slim package is a verrry nice trend!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hopefully there's a pocket clip or else that thing will roll like a wheel!


----------



## Ryp (Nov 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Hopefully there's a pocket clip or else that thing will roll like a wheel!


It comes with a "Titanium plated stainless steel clip" and a tactical ring.


 Don't know why but I fell in love with the design instantly.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Hopefully there's a pocket clip or else that thing will roll like a wheel!



It looks like a cylinder in the pic above, but on their website, there's an octagonal lug encircling the light right behind the head, that would be the anti-roll mechanism. Although the lug ruins the awesome lines

edit: nevermind, you can see it in the pic above, although it's disguised by the shadow so you have to look closely!


----------



## Sarlix (Nov 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Nice looking Fenix, or wait, I mean...what?



Tis' the year of the black tube and sidebutton.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 20, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> "long throw distance". really now. the problem with nitecore is the* overzealous marketing-speak throwing out things like "nano crystal coating tech", "portable tactical power", and a bunch of silly acronyms like PDOT, etc.*
> 
> anyway i expect this to have a multi-stage stepdown pattern similar to P16
> 
> just like the fenix though the UI prevents you from pre-selecting the output before turn-on. in other words the UI sucks  (but i'm sure the NC/fenix fans would disagree)




OT but you just made me wonder if "lossless" orange peel reflector is really something, or also just marketing speak with that.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Hopefully there's a pocket clip or else that thing will roll like a wheel!


It probably does judging by the groove. All P series lights do have one too.


----------



## regulation (Nov 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Nice looking Fenix, or wait, I mean...what?


LOL...


----------



## Sophie2013 (Nov 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Hopefully there's a pocket clip or else that thing will roll like a wheel!



Once I thought Nitecore was a creative flashlight manufacturer, but now I'm very disappointed


----------



## inspirit (Nov 20, 2013)

Sophie2013 said:


> Once I thought Nitecore was a creative flashlight manufacturer, but now I'm very disappointed



+1


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 21, 2013)

What's creative about P12 is throw. Over 12 klux/1m from tiny reflector is a stunning result, it's 50% better than PD35. With decent modes it looks like a threat to my EC2 XP-G2


----------



## markr6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahh I see the octagonal part now for anti-roll. Good enough. And it does come with a clip.

I think featuring the 2600mAh battery is strange though. Feel like this was taken in 1998.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 21, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> What's creative about P12 is throw. Over 12 klux/1m from tiny reflector is a stunning result, it's 50% better than PD35. With decent modes it looks like a threat to my EC2



I am in strong agreement. In a light this size, this is better than xp-g level throw with xm-l level output. This is the first light on my "will probably buy" list in a long time. I can see how, if you don't care much about changing the bar on throw on an XM-L-based light this size, you might not be impressed overall


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 21, 2013)

My only concern is length - 139mm is a lot for a flashlight with such tiny reflector (EC2 is 99mm long).

@markr6
2600mAh is still decent capacity.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Decent, but a 31% is significant. I would even call 2000mAh "decent", but still warranting a joke


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 21, 2013)

31% of what? It's not w battery commercial, it's just an information that P12 takes 18650 cells. I don't know why it's bothering you so much.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 21, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> 31% of what? It's not w battery commercial, it's just an information that P12 takes 18650 cells. I don't know why it's bothering you so much.









Annnnnnnnnnnd back on topic...


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 21, 2013)

I will buy one if it has the blue low voltage indicator.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2013)

jhc37013 said:


> I will buy one if it has the blue low voltage indicator.



It says that on the webpage.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 21, 2013)

BTW, noone posted a link to Nitecore's website:
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=96#.Uo6kYX8s9R0


----------



## regulation (Nov 21, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I am in strong agreement. In a light this size, this is better than xp-g level throw with xm-l level output. This is the first light on my "will probably buy" list in a long time. I can see how, if you don't care much about changing the bar on throw on an XM-L-based light this size, you might not be impressed overall



So if the number is true, it would be a real breakthrough and NITECORE should use XML instead of XPG in their future models to get both LM and LUX.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2013)

regulation said:


> So if the number is true, it would be a real breakthrough and NITECORE should use XML instead of XPG in their future models to get both LM and LUX.



Well with the P16's XM-L2 throwing further than the P15's XP-G2 I'd say the P16 is just driven harder. I'm sure if the P12 had an XP-G2 and it was driven equally as hard it would throw further.


----------



## inspirit (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually i don't like the mode setting of P12, H 950 lumens, and the next level M down to 210 lumens sharply. I would prefer to PD35 in regard to mode setting, Turbo 850 lumens, High 450 lumens, helpful for multi-task.


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 21, 2013)

if it has a warranty of course it has a stepdown


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 21, 2013)

That's a personal preference, personally I don't like two very bright modes in a flashlight because especially in a light with step-down feature, gain in runtime is minimal.

About XM-L versus XP-G. XM-L is 2x bigger than XP-G and it can deliver the same throw, it just needs 2x the current/brightness. And that's the case in P15/P16 and P12/EC2 (I think P12 has EC2's reflector).


----------



## gsteve (Nov 21, 2013)

can't wait to see a compare to the pd35


----------



## jak (Nov 21, 2013)

Am I in the minority in thinking that any of the P series ("Precise") would be supremely desired if they were available with the interface of the E series* ("Explorer"), such as the EA4 or EC25?

Granted, they wouldn't be "tactical" per se, but more compact side switchers.



* I'm referring to the single button UI, not the 2 button UI available on this series.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 21, 2013)

gsteve said:


> can't wait to see a compare to the pd35



Likewise. I personally prefer Nitecore to Fenix. Function has been flawless for both, in my experience. But Nitecore lights usually look better, and their machining is definitely better. The PD32UE and the TK75 I own both have rough threads, whereas all my Nitecore lights are super smooth. Plus the P12 can tailstand (if not particularly stable, still better than nothing). It will be interesting to see if Nitecore really matches/exceeds the PD35 capability.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2013)

jak said:


> Am I in the minority in thinking that any of the P series ("Precise") would be supremely desired if they were available with the interface of the E series* ("Explorer"), such as the EA4 or EC25?



Which one, the EA4 and EC25's switches are different.


----------



## JohnGribbin (Nov 21, 2013)

Just read the user manual. Steps down after 3 min to a lower setting end quote. high is 950 lumens medium is 210 so I guess it steps to 210.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 21, 2013)

JohnGribbin said:


> Just read the user manual. Steps down after 3 min to a lower setting end quote. high is 950 lumens medium is 210 so I guess it steps to 210.



I wouldn't make that assumption. Often manufacturer's include an extra "hidden" mode that only occurs after stepdown. Usually this mode is higher than the next mode down, but enough lower than turbo that the light can handle it indefinitely without overheating. If I had to put money on it, I would bet it doesn't go all the way down to 210 lumens.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 21, 2013)

jak said:


> Am I in the minority in thinking that any of the P series ("Precise") would be supremely desired if they were available with the interface of the E series* ("Explorer"), such as the EA4 or EC25?
> 
> Granted, they wouldn't be "tactical" per se, but more compact side switchers.



Ugh, I find that UI atrocious, it would definitely kill my interest in it. Plus, slim longer light in exchange for a shorter body with huge clunky head isn't the tradeoff I"m looking for. Obviously enough, horses for courses and all that! We just definitely use and carry our lights differently


----------



## shelm (Nov 22, 2013)

JohnGribbin said:


> high is 950 lumens medium is 210 so I guess it steps to 210.


----------



## jak (Nov 22, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Which one, the EA4 and EC25's switches are different.


I'm referring to the UI, not the literal switch.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 22, 2013)

I disagree, I think current UI with two switches is much easier to use.


JohnGribbin said:


> Just read the user manual. Steps down after 3 min to a lower setting end quote. high is 950 lumens medium is 210 so I guess it steps to 210.


I think it will be similar to P15/P16 which means a couple of gradual seps instead of one.


----------



## bc5000 (Nov 22, 2013)

- High: 950 lumens 
- Mid: 210 lumens 
- Low: 50 lumens 
- Firefly: 1 lumens


----------



## Ryp (Nov 22, 2013)

bc5000 said:


> - High: 950 lumens
> - Mid: 210 lumens
> - Low: 50 lumens
> - Firefly: 1 lumens



I'm okay with this.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah that's just good spacing.


----------



## TSD (Nov 22, 2013)

Mode spacing seems reminiscent of the Olight S20 L2, but with more output on the higher levels. This works for me, as I am quite a fan of the spacing of the S20, and I much prefer it to my Fenix lights. I am thinking that given its size, it will probably step down to something like 450-550ish lumens. I'm interested to see how they approach this as it is an appealing light to me. I was thinking about picking up a PD35, but I like the spacing and aesthetic better on this one. Hopefully, it will perform well in build quality and reliability.


----------



## Dead Goat (Nov 22, 2013)

I find the talk about step down interesting because the Nitecore site says 1 hour 15 min at 950. So is it true, cause the comments on other 25.4mm diameter lights with a turbo that high state that they get too hot in about 10 minutes. Is the extra length to accommodate the copper heat sink ? 

One has to wonder if like Nitecore felt the competition of other lights like the Roche F12 that share similar host dimensions.

Just think how this light would be if it where in the SRT series


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dead Goat said:


> I find the talk about step down interesting because the Nitecore site says 1 hour 15 min at 950. So is it true, cause the comments on other 25.4mm diameter lights with a turbo that high state that they get too hot in about 10 minutes. Is the extra length to accommodate the copper heat sink ?



That figure is accumulated runtime for turbo output - doesn't mean that the light can actually do 950 lumens for an hour and 15 minutes straight. If you ran in for 3 mins at a time, then shut it off to cool, you could do this 25 times (75 minutes total runtime/3 mins per run).

And it doesn't really matter what the heatsink is, copper, aluminum, or some new wonder material. The problem is not transferring heat from the LED/driver - the problem is transferring the heat away, once the entire body of the light gets hot. Air is a terrible conductor, so without active cooling (or being submersed in water) there is NO way any light this size can run at 950 lumens for an extended period without overheating.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 24, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> That figure is accumulated runtime for turbo output - doesn't mean that the light can actually do 950 lumens for an hour and 15 minutes straight. If you ran in for 3 mins at a time, then shut it off to cool, you could do this 25 times (75 minutes total runtime/3 mins per run).


It doesn't really work this way. ANSI runtime is the time from start to the point when brightness drops to 10%, including all stepdowns etc. So P12 runs for 3 minutes on turbo and 72 minutes on lower "modes" (because I believe it has gradual step down like P15/P16).


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Nov 24, 2013)

I was going to get a SRT5 but then I found out about this, sweettttt. Anyways I'd take this over the PD35 anyday, I don't like the machining or finish on it as much, although their TK and RC series have superior finish to the lower end ones.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pxx is a budget series in Nitecore lineup (P12 is about $60), finish should be decent but not as good as SRT5.

Two pics from Instagram. I hope it's child's hand, otherwise P12 is really big:






src: http://instagram.com/p/gZKMTzuspz/#





src: http://instagram.com/p/gDpabUOsvT/#


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL nitecore doing the mall ninja airsoft thing again


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 25, 2013)

I like this P12. Great output vs size, only 5.47 inches long and 1 inch diameter. I could carry this in my pocket as an EDC! For sure it will step down, small and 950lm means heat as with all bright flashlights.


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 25, 2013)

What a failure picture above in the baby hand. It makes a completely unrealistic image for people looking at that light.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 25, 2013)

TheGreatGazzoooo said:


> I like this P12. Great output vs size, only 5.47 inches long and 1 inch diameter. I could carry this in my pocket as an EDC! For sure it will step down, small and 950lm means heat as with all bright flashlights.


It's actually longer than most P60 lights, that's a lot. That's a bit problematic because you need really deep pockets which I don't have.


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 25, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> It's actually longer than most P60 lights, that's a lot. That's a bit problematic because you need really deep pockets which I don't have.



True, P60 hosts can be very small. I have a WF501 P60 that is 5.25 inches long and I've seen others that look about an inch shorter. The SRT5 is also just a tad bit shorter but I'm not sure Id go that route for me at least. I have deep pockets so I'm good lol. For me I like the diameter being smaller than my WF501 so it won't feel as thick in the pocket.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 25, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> That's a bit problematic because you need really deep pockets which I don't have.



I think that a lot as I read this forum.


----------



## Liquid Zero (Nov 26, 2013)

I was going to buy the p12 instead of the fenix pd35 because of the superior numbers on the specs, but the fact that it is suspiciously cheaper than the pd35 made me unsure. Now I'm not gonna jump on it until I find out why its priced this way. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks promising but I think I'll wait for a review by selfbuilt or one of the other cpf reviewers before I take the plunge.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 26, 2013)

Liquid Zero said:


> I was going to buy the p12 instead of the fenix pd35 because of the superior numbers on the specs, but the fact that it is suspiciously cheaper than the pd35 made me unsure. Now I'm not gonna jump on it until I find out why its priced this way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



The P15/16 are also pretty cheap, I haven't heard any complaints about them.


----------



## Liquid Zero (Nov 26, 2013)

Ryp said:


> The P15/16 are also pretty cheap, I haven't heard any complaints about them.



I've noticed that too, there aren't many bad reviews on them. I can't help but think there's a catch to nitecore's prices. I don't think its durability because it says it has .5 meters more drop resistance, its ansi tested, and the materials are the same. Its too good to be true! Maybe it has a weaker warranty?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 27, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> It's actually longer than most P60 lights, that's a lot. That's a bit problematic because you need really deep pockets which I don't have.



Yep, there's a price to pay, length-wise, if you want a UI that has the side button or rotating ring. For me, I'm willing to pay the length penalty to get that level of lumens and candlepower in a light that's only 1" wide and -- most importantly -- does not have one of those atrocious click-click-click or headturn-headturn-headturn interfaces (although if I found that type of interface remotely acceptable, I'd be looking at shorter lights without the sidebutton)


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Fenix PD32 has side switch as well and it's 12mm shorter.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 27, 2013)

True! But the PD32 has less than half the intensity, if manufacturers' specs are to be believed. And the intensity is the other big draw of the nitecore and arguably what sets it apart -- yes, sure, if you want to make a light that has little throw, you can shorten the light a whole bunch. Perhaps the more fair comparison is to the Fenix PD35: pretty much same dimensions as the Nitecore, but the PD35 is 8600cd and the P12 is 12450cd. Again, *if* the specs turn out to be correct, the P12 blows away the competing Fenix PD35 in the exact same size package when it comes to throw, with a little bump in lumens to boot. No direct comparison to the PD32 -- you'd only go that route if you didn't care much about throw, and in addition nearly 60% less total output (so less need for a bigger heat sync up front).


----------



## shelm (Nov 27, 2013)

but the main difference between pd35 and p12 is the price imho.
p12 is around 50 backs on HKE with kupons and such. that's not budget level but much cheaper than Fenix.
Fenix has lower quality holster afaik and no combat cigar grip ring.

that being said, i do not trust nitcore ANSI lumen specs a bit. and btw, 1000lm out of 1x18650 is nothing special. Eagletac, Zebralight do it all the time.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 27, 2013)

shelm said:


> but the main difference between pd35 and p12 is the price imho.
> p12 is around 50 backs on HKE with kupons and such. that's not budget level but much cheaper than Fenix.
> Fenix has lower quality holster afaik and no combat cigar grip ring.
> 
> that being said, i do not trust nitcore ANSI lumen specs a bit. and btw, 1000lm out of 1x18650 is nothing special. Eagletac, Zebralight do it all the time.



While the lumens are pretty high for a light this size, as I"ve been saying, it's the candela (if they're true) that really is the standout feature.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> While the lumens are pretty high for a light this size, as I"ve been saying, it's the candela (if they're true) that really is the standout feature.


And Nitecore's lux/candela number is usually underrated so when they say over 12klux/1m it really is over 12kcd...


----------



## regulation (Nov 27, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> And Nitecore's lux/candela number is usually underrated so when they say over 12klux/1m it really is over 12kcd...



Where can you find this conclusion? NC have most of their LED driven so hard, if not the hardest, which almost to the limit. And a light in such size is kcd really that important? I don't trust ANSI distance, I won't turn on the light and then read newspaper that far. When in emergency, 5 min brightness in turbo better than 3 for me.


----------



## Liquid Zero (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder also if the clip is as secure as the fenix clip. I've never seen a nitecore clip being used and hoping that its not like those clips klarus uses that come off easily. I would rather keep the light clipped to my belt all day and free up a pocket. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disciple (Nov 28, 2013)

I took a look at the Nitecore reviews on the first page of the Reviews forum to see how accurate their candela ratings are.

Bigmac_79 SRT3 measured: 4,532cd; rated: 4,500cd.
selfbuilt SENS Mini measured: 1,150cd; rated: 1,200cd
selfbuilt SENS CR measured: 1,300cd; rated: 1,450cd
selfbuilt TM11 measured: 20,500cd; rated: 20,000cd
selfbuilt EA4 measured: 21,500; rated: 20,000cd
selfbuilt MT1C measured: 4,500cd; rated: 3,300cd
selfbuilt TM15 measured: 46,500cd; rated: 33,000cd
selfbuilt EC1 measured: 5,150cd; rated: 5,000cd
selfbuilt EC2 measured: 6,500cd; rated: 5,650cd
selfbuilt EA1 measured: 2,650cd; rated: 3,000cd
selfbuilt EA2 measured: 6,700cd; rated: 5,000cd

In this sampling of 11 products only 3 were overrated. Deviation from rated value, sorted numerically:

-11.70%, -10.30%, -4.17%, +0.71%, +2.50%, +3.00%, +7.50%, +15.00%, +18.60%, +36.40%, +40.90%


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 28, 2013)

regulation said:


> Where can you find this conclusion? NC have most of their LED driven so hard, if not the hardest, which almost to the limit. And a light in such size is kcd really that important? I don't trust ANSI distance, I won't turn on the light and then read newspaper that far. When in emergency, 5 min brightness in turbo better than 3 for me.


Conclusion comes from independent reviews (as you can see in Disciple's post). Besides I think you're confusing lux/candelas and lumens. Throw (measured in lux/candelas) has nothing to do with runtime. Brightness is measured in lumens and that's what counts runtime-wise. What's impressive in P12 is not brightness but throw in candelas, especially compared to direct competitor - Fenix PD35. And I have trust to Nitecore's rating. 

Of course if you're talking about ANSI distance in metres, that's other story. It's mathematically calculated distance where brightness drops down to 0,25 lux/1m. Thing is - we all have different sensitivity in that matter, for some people 0,25lux/1m is not enough and they need 1 lux or even more. That's why I'm not even looking at ANSI distance but lux/candela rating because it's more comparable - I know what to expect from a light with given lux/kcd number.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 28, 2013)

"And a light in such size is kcd really that important?"

regulation, I have to admit I don't understand the point here either. People have different needs out of their light. For me, cd in a light this size is exactly what's important, and why I'm excited about this light. There are people who would rather have more flood, and that's fine with me, they will be interested in floodier lights than the P12 is claimed to be. No right or wrong, but I think the answer to your question is so obvious that I wonder if I'm missing something -- yes, for some of us, the cd rating in a light this size is really that important.


----------



## weklund (Nov 28, 2013)

Just preordered this baby from Illumination Supply with nice Black Friday discount. Impressive specs on this one. I am sold on Nitecore. I own 2 EA4's, 2 EC25's, P25, EC1, and a TM15. All excellent lights IMHO. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 28, 2013)

weklund said:


> Just preordered this baby from Illumination Supply with nice Black Friday discount. Impressive specs on this one. I am sold on Nitecore. I own 2 EA4's, 2 EC25's and a TM15. All excellent lights IMHO. Really looking forward to this one.



Nice, post pics/impressions when you receive it.


----------



## weklund (Nov 28, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Nice, post pics/impressions when you receive it.



Will do. Delivery expected in two weeks or so.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 30, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> "And a light in such size is kcd really that important?" regulation, I have to admit I don't understand the point here either. People have different needs out of their light. For me, cd in a light this size is exactly what's important, and why I'm excited about this light. There are people who would rather have more flood, and that's fine with me, they will be interested in floodier lights than the P12 is claimed to be. No right or wrong, but I think the answer to your question is so obvious that I wonder if I'm missing something -- yes, for some of us, the cd rating in a light this size is really that important.


 There seem to be many more lights in this form factor that are biased towards throw than flood. Throw seems to be the default design decision which leaves unfortunate amounts of choice on the market.


----------



## rje58 (Nov 30, 2013)

I preordered one too. In contrast, this will be my first Nightcore. I have many other brands: Surefire, EagleTac, FourSevens, Olight, Xtar, Coast, Solarforce, etc. So I'm anxious to see how the P12 stacks up. I have been looking for a thrower in this size that doesn't break the bank. I'm hoping this is it.



weklund said:


> Just preordered this baby from Illumination Supply with nice Black Friday discount. Impressive specs on this one. I am sold on Nitecore. I own 2 EA4's, 2 EC25's, P25, EC1, and a TM15. All excellent lights IMHO. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Liquid Zero (Nov 30, 2013)

18650 said:


> There seem to be many more lights in this form factor that are biased towards throw than flood. Throw seems to be the default design decision which leaves unfortunate amounts of choice on the market.



Actually its the opposite for the p12. That's why its so anticipated. There's nothing but flood for lights shaped like this and the fenix pd35. And you have to deal with the bulky heads and crenelated bezels to get throw (nitecore p16, p25, fenix tk22). That's the main reason why I'm so interested the p12.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 1, 2013)

Liquid Zero said:


> Actually its the opposite for the p12. That's why its so anticipated. There's nothing but flood for lights shaped like this and the fenix pd35. And you have to deal with the bulky heads and crenelated bezels to get throw (nitecore p16, p25, fenix tk22). That's the main reason why I'm so interested the p12.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I agree completely ... using an XM-L, lights in this form factor get about 4500cd, give or take a thousand cd. I realize this is a matter of degree, for someone wanting a super floody floodlight, that may still leave too bright a hotspot to do things like read even on low mode. But for someone biased towards more throw, those are floodlights. So, we're all right from the point of view of someone leaning towards greater degrees of flood or throw. For my uses, the P12 is unique for having XM-L lumen levels and 25cm form factor and teetering on the brink of adequacy for throw


----------



## Liquid Zero (Dec 1, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I agree completely ... using an XM-L, lights in this form factor get about 4500cd, give or take a thousand cd. I realize this is a matter of degree, for someone wanting a super floody floodlight, that may still leave too bright a hotspot to do things like read even on low mode. But for someone biased towards more throw, those are floodlights. So, we're all right from the point of view of someone leaning towards greater degrees of flood or throw. For my uses, the P12 is unique for having XM-L lumen levels and 25cm form factor and teetering on the brink of adequacy for throw



Yeah I forgot about the hotspot at that intensity. I hope the 1 lumen low mode makes it better as a reading light. I also hope this light doesn't turn out to be a white laser pointer. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 1, 2013)

I preordered one from illumination supply as well. I'm really excited about this light. 
My current edc is an olight m18. I love it but it is a little lacking in the throw dept. 

I'm hoping the p12 is as impressive in hand as it is on paper. Given the size, less than half an inch longer than my current setup with much more power and greater throw. This will be my first nitecore light. 

Would never had known about this without you guys here. Thanks to you all!!!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 1, 2013)

Liquid Zero said:


> Yeah I forgot about the hotspot at that intensity. I hope the 1 lumen low mode makes it better as a reading light. *I also hope this light doesn't turn out to be a white laser pointer. *


Of course it's not laser pointer, with small reflector and big emitter it's not possible. It's just throwy for 1 inch diameter flashlight but definitely not a thrower.


----------



## iomohvd (Dec 1, 2013)

In reality, NITECORE P12 is the most thrower in slim 18650 flashlight


----------



## 18650 (Dec 1, 2013)

Liquid Zero said:


> Actually its the opposite for the p12. That's why its so anticipated. There's nothing but flood for lights shaped like this and the fenix pd35. And you have to deal with the bulky heads and crenelated bezels to get throw (nitecore p16, p25, fenix tk22). That's the main reason why I'm so interested the p12. Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 They're all 1x 18650. Aside from the PD32UE (which was a one off) and a couple others (e.g. some of the XM-L ET's) most single 18650 lights seem to emphasize throw over flood.


----------



## LEDLynx (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmm, I'm almost tempted to return the EagleTac D25LC2 (XM-L2 U2) that I just bought... I'm surprised that no one has mentioned it yet as a comparison. How do people think that the P12 would differ?


----------



## rje58 (Dec 2, 2013)

I really like my D25LC2 and I have a Nitecore P12 pre-ordered. They are two very different lights, filling different roles. The D25LC2 is much smaller - about an inch shorter and, based on manufacturer's specs, about 75% lighter (1.7oz without battery as compared to 3.1oz for the P12). The D25LC2 is one of the few 2xC123A/18650 lights that is small enough for me to use in my EDC rotation - spots usually reserved for 1xAAA, 1xAA, 1xCR2 and 1xC123A lights.

On the other hand, the P12 is larger and more throwy - perhaps too large for an EDC light for most of us. I'm getting one primarily to use whenever I have a situation where I want more throw than my D25LC2 has, but still want a light that's relatively small and easy to carry, and without an expanded head size.



LEDLynx said:


> Hmm, I'm almost tempted to return the EagleTac D25LC2 (XM-L2 U2) that I just bought... I'm surprised that no one has mentioned it yet as a comparison. How do people think that the P12 would differ?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 2, 2013)

18650 said:


> They're all 1x 18650. Aside from the PD32UE (which was a one off) and a couple others (e.g. some of the XM-L ET's) most single 18650 lights seem to emphasize throw over flood.


Not really. All 1x8650 flashlights with small, 1 inch diameter heads are floody, many bigger ones with Cree XM-L or XM-L2 are still more floody than throwy. P12 is special because it offers better balance from bigger flashlights in a smaller (usually floody) form.


----------



## TSD (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I contacted Nitecore about the P12 stepdown, and they informed that it starts to step down at 2 minutes on Turbo, and by about 5 minutes, it finishes stepping down at holds output around 450 lumens.

I also preordered this light. I don't have a PD35, but if anyone wants to compare this to the PD35, PM me and if we live close enough, we can compare them. I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 2, 2013)

Illumination Supply is showing my pre-order P12 "SHIPPED" today - December 2nd!


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 2, 2013)

rje58 said:


> Illumination Supply is showing my pre-order P12 "SHIPPED" today - December 2nd!



Same here!


----------



## weklund (Dec 2, 2013)

hoop762 said:


> Same here!



Same here......


----------



## inspirit (Dec 2, 2013)

TSD said:


> Hey everyone, I contacted Nitecore about the P12 stepdown, and they informed that it starts to step down at 2 minutes on Turbo, and by about 5 minutes, it finishes stepping down at holds output around 450 lumens.



so P12 would step down gradually after 2 min from High instead of the 3 min described in the user manual to 450 lumens?


----------



## Liquid Zero (Dec 2, 2013)

inspirit said:


> so P12 would step down gradually after 2 min from High instead of the 3 min described in the user manual to 450 lumens?



I thought I could at least trust the manufacturer info that far, but this is getting ridiculous. Now I guess we can only rely on the charts and testing from independent reviews.


----------



## TSD (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I read that in the manual as well. I asked for clarification, but haven't received a reply yet. I was hoping it would step down to a higher value like 550-600ish, or perhaps have a series of drops that prolong the time it takes to stabilize at 450 lumens, but a quick, five minute drop to 450 is competitive with the PD35, and it is what I expected due to the size of the light.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all, As far as step down goes, the guy at illumination supply just did a live test with me while in chat window and this is what he reported..... 0:00-3:00 950 lumens, then from 3:00-5:00 it slowly lowers to 450 then holds for 35 mins

Think Im going to order one. I just hope its not pin lazer either. Hoping its got good spill illumination and nice throwing beam (relatively) for this size, would be just what I want.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 2, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> Hi all, As far as step down goes, the guy at illumination supply just did a live test with me while in chat window and this is what he reported..... 0:00-3:00 950 lumens, then from 3:00-5:00 it slowly lowers to 450 then holds for 35 mins
> 
> Think Im going to order one. I just hope its not pin lazer either. Hoping its got good spill illumination and nice throwing beam (relatively) for this size, would be just what I want.




finally some solid info!

afaik they can't claim 950 ansi lumens if it doesn't put out 950 at the 3minute mark

don't worry it's not gonna be a "pin lazer". a 1" head is gonna be really "floody" (i.e. large hotspot) any way you cut the reflector. it's just physics.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Dec 3, 2013)

Disciple said:


> I took a look at the Nitecore reviews on the first page of the Reviews forum to see how accurate their candela ratings are.
> 
> Bigmac_79 SRT3 measured: 4,532cd; rated: 4,500cd.
> selfbuilt SENS Mini measured: 1,150cd; rated: 1,200cd
> ...



Good work there! Bottom line isn't so much that they under or overrate but rather that they are not very accurate! 
Since they both under and overrate, I'm going to guess they overrated the lux on this one - XML2 in small reflector is going to be pretty floody!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Dec 3, 2013)

BTW I'd easily believe the lux numbers if it was dedomed... I for one would be thrilled to have a "almost thrower" level light this small.


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> rather that they are not very accurate!



+ 1

this has been confirmed by other technical reviewers with accurate DIY light boxes/spheres.
Nitecore specs are INCONSISTENT.

Consistent specs would mean that the specs are ALWAYS overrated (or always underrated), and not a mix between over- and under-ratings.

Great job Disciple indeed, thanks!! :thumbsup:


Manufacturers with consistent specs, as far as i can tell, are Rofis and Fenix.


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 3, 2013)

I preordered this P12. I see it as an evolution of my PD35 (even if I am impressed by such power in small package), mainly if I compare lux/cd/distance and autonomy. I also love the battery statut button.
Maybe I could make comparison beamshot, but I'm afraid there will be review and you will all have received your P12 before me, as I live in France...


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the Thrunite TN12...they rated it at 19,536cd. Selfbuilt tested it at 5,800cd. Ouch!!


----------



## inspirit (Dec 3, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> Reminds me of the Thrunite TN12...they rated it at 19,536cd. Selfbuilt tested it at 5,800cd. Ouch!!



i am eager to read review by Selfbuilt on p12


----------



## GWC3 (Dec 4, 2013)

any estimates of how it will perform (output and runtimes) with cr123a primaries?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 4, 2013)

CR123's should give the same output but shorter runtime.


tallboybass said:


> Reminds me of the Thrunite TN12...they rated it at 19,536cd. Selfbuilt tested it at 5,800cd. Ouch!!


It was Thrunite's typo.


----------



## Waymed (Dec 4, 2013)

USPS delivered my P12 (with a pair of KeepPower 18650 3400 batteries) about 30 mins. ago from Illumination Supply.

A few observations with this minimum play period......

1. The feel and finish is very good.
2. Comparing my PD35 vs. the P12 at 20 ft. from my basement wall........... at max lumens, the pd35 seems _slightly_ brighter (overall) with a larger diameter of the spill (I expected this diameter as the P12 claims to throw more). Both lights were about the same length.
3. The hoster has a loose fit (a good thing).
4. I like the tactical ring (however, using this with the ring, the light does not go all the way into holster by about 5/8"....(no problem for me as the holster closed fine...plenty od velco).
5. My new KeepPower 18650's worked fine in the light. The Eagletec 18650 3400's that are in my PD35 and my Zebralight SC600 MkII, did not work on this light (the same as in my EC25)...however another (un-used) Eagletec 3400 did work as well as my Eagletec 3100 (I left the 3100 in this light). The Orbtronic 3400 worked also.)
6. The pocket clip seemed fine (I use this to help find the button in the dark).
7. It will stand vertical...though not totally solid.
8. All functions operated as indicated in the manual.

At this point in time, I am very satisfied.......I plan to use it tonight walking the dog in the woods and in a field..


----------



## Liquid Zero (Dec 4, 2013)

Waymed said:


> USPS delivered my P12 (with a pair of KeepPower 18650 3400 batteries) about 30 mins. ago from Illumination Supply.
> 
> A few observations with this minimum play period......
> 
> ...



WOOT! Everyone in this discussion is going to bombard you with questions. Pictures man! We need pictures! Also how would you compare the security and sturdiness of the clip to the clip on the fenix? Will it stay attached to the light and stay in your belt like the fenix? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Waymed said:


> 2. Comparing my PD35 vs. the P12 at 20 ft. from my basement wall........... at max lumens, the pd35 seems _slightly_ brighter (overall) with a larger diameter of the spill (I expected this diameter as the P12 claims to throw more). Both lights were about the same length.


Forget the spill, what about throw and hotspot?


----------



## Waymed (Dec 4, 2013)

Liquid Zero said:


> WOOT! Everyone in this discussion is going to bombard you with questions. Pictures man! We need pictures! Also how would you compare the security and sturdiness of the clip to the clip on the fenix? Will it stay attached to the light and stay in your belt like the fenix?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



The clips on the PD35 and the P12 are about the same.

A poor cellphone picture....


----------



## Waymed (Dec 4, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> Forget the spill, what about throw and hotspot?



Patience grasshopper.......response tonight!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2013)

AHH! Mine was just shipped out today, I'm so impatient.


----------



## weklund (Dec 4, 2013)

My P12 just arrived. First impressions are excellent. 
Indoor wall hunting is very promising. Beam profile is very nice and clean. Big hotspot with plenty of spill. No artifacts or rings. 
Tint, I would describe as, creamy neutral .... I am very pleased with the tint. I think this beauty will throw like crazy. Tonight will tell. 
I will not attempt to review this light as I will leave that to the experts. 
All I can say is that I think the P12 is an ideal Tactical type light with plenty of utility and options for use.


----------



## ven (Dec 4, 2013)

Great pics weklund,how would you say on using as an edc? size wise,looks passable from pics
Thanks


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 4, 2013)

Grats weklund! Nice pics! Mines on the way! 

So hows the step down sequence? How hot?

Hows the grip? Button easy to feel while not looking for it etc?


----------



## weklund (Dec 4, 2013)

ven said:


> Great pics weklund,how would you say on using as an edc? size wise,looks passable from pics
> Thanks



IMHO I would not hesitate to carry this light on a daily basis. Very similar in size to my P32UE. The output options are incredible. Tail switch last mode memory, momentary and hard press body switch for strobe makes this a very nice defensive light. Blindingly bright and on the other hand up to 520 hours of run time. I installed the finger grip and clip and both are sturdy and comfortable. I would highly recommend this light.


----------



## weklund (Dec 4, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> Grats weklund! Nice pics! Mines on the way!
> 
> So hows the step down sequence? How hot?
> 
> Hows the grip? Button easy to feel while not looking for it etc?



Output spacing is spot on. I just ran the light on high for 4 minutes and did not notice a drop in output. Head temp got up to 97 degrees F. I would describe this as warm not overly hot. The grip is tapered on the finger side and very comfortable. Mode button is easy to locate as it is slightly raised on the head. Quality of build is superb. Mode button rubber switch cover is a perfect fit and seems to be made of a very durable material. I am very happy with all my Nitecore gear.

Nitecore includes a nicely made nylon carry case with the P12. Hooked mine up to my briefcase via the Molle attachment.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 4, 2013)

weklund said:


> > Wow, EC25 is smaller than I thought. With P12's emitter and electronics it would be my perfect lightShame it will never happen...:thumbsdow


----------



## weklund (Dec 4, 2013)

> Wow, EC25 is smaller than I thought. With P12's emitter and electronics it would be my perfect lightShame it will never happen...:thumbsdow



EC25 is an incredible light. Truly a pocket searchlight. Tons of throw and great beam profile. I have Both CW and NW .... love um.


----------



## Waymed (Dec 4, 2013)

Just returned from the field and woods walking my dog.

The P12 felt very solid and comfy.

The hot spot was smaller than the PD35 and the spill was very usable. The color seemed very good...not cool white but closer to neutral white.
I aimed the light at some trees about 180-200 meters across a field......the trees were illuminated....decent throw for a small light.

I am glad it has a moonlight setting and the memory even works on the first strobe position.

I like it better than my P16 for a EDC light. This is a keeper!


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 4, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> It was Thrunite's typo.


A typo they never corrected, even online, so the TN12 got an unjust reputation for being a thrower.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 4, 2013)

Waymed said:


> Just returned from the field and woods walking my dog.
> 
> The P12 felt very solid and comfy.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Did the PD35 light up those same trees also (I assume you had it since you compared hotspot sizes)? If the P12 lit them up more brightly, was it close? Is the P12 a clear step up in throw? thanks in advance!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Maybe that's how they work. Now they rate their newest thrower at below 95kcd and it does at least 50% more.


weklund said:


> EC25 is an incredible light. Truly a pocket searchlight. Tons of throw and great beam profile. I have Both CW and NW .... love um.


It lacks one thing - low mode. P12 has one. EC25 with low mode and XM-L2 would be perfect.


Waymed said:


> *The hot spot was smaller than the PD35* and the spill was very usable. The color seemed very good...not cool white but closer to neutral white.
> I aimed the light at some trees about 180-200 meters across a field......the trees were illuminated....decent throw for a small light.


Was it also more intense?


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2013)

How did all of you get your P12s so fast?


----------



## Watchguy (Dec 4, 2013)

So, this might have been covered somewhere (and I've searched everywhere I think) but can this light handle RCR750's or would they be to hot for this light? I also looked for this info on the PD35.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2013)

Watchguy said:


> So, this might have been covered somewhere (and I've searched everywhere I think) but can this light handle RCR750's or would they be to hot for this light? I also looked for this info on the PD35.



Yes you can.


----------



## Watchguy (Dec 4, 2013)

Very cool! Although I prefer my 18650s I like to sometimes use my RCR750's. Now I guess I have to buy one.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you have a choice - stay with 18650's. The second part of your question was spot on - P12 can handle RCR123's, but high current draw on high mode will drain your cells very quickly while generating a lot of heat.


----------



## mikemild13 (Dec 4, 2013)

I should have my P12 day after tomorrow. Everyone is comparing it to the PD35 but I am very curious to see how it will compare to Eagletac G25C2 MkII. Specs don't appear to be too different.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2013)

mikemild13 said:


> I should have my P12 day after tomorrow. Everyone is comparing it to the PD35 but I am very curious to see how it will compare to Eagletac G25C2 MkII. Specs don't appear to be too different.



The G25C2 would throw much farther.


----------



## mikemild13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ryp said:


> The G25C2 would throw much farther.



Yes, it should throw much farther. Still, very curious to see the real world difference.


----------



## Waymed (Dec 4, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> Was it also more intense?



I did not take the PD35 on my walk.....I will take both the P12 and the PD35 tomorrow night and compare the two.

note.....it seems that the very cool color of the PD35 might "seem" to be more "intense"....the color of the P12 seems to closer the neutral white.
I will just do the comparison and then report back.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 4, 2013)

mikemild13 said:


> I should have my P12 day after tomorrow. Everyone is comparing it to the PD35 but I am very curious to see how it will compare to Eagletac G25C2 MkII. Specs don't appear to be too different.



Very different IMO -- the Eagletac's head is >50% larger. That makes a huge difference, it's not really the same class of light


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL why are people comparing this to the G25C2 Mk2?


----------



## mikemild13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't really comparing the G25C2 with the P12. My words were not chosen well. I am just looking forward to seeing the performance difference between the two. Is like going to a shooting range and shooting a 22 and comparing it to an AR-15. Totally different but you just can't help it.


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 5, 2013)

Waymed said:


> I will take both the P12 and the PD35 tomorrow night and compare the two.
> 
> note.....it seems that the very cool color of the PD35 might "seem" to be more "intense"....the color of the P12 seems to closer the neutral white.
> I will just do the comparison and then report back.



Show us beamshots ! Can't wait to receive mine and compare.
Note... I hoped it will be the same cool tint as my PD35... A bit disappointed here if you are right


----------



## TSD (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine comes today, along with an SRT6. I'm quite pleased with what people are saying about the tint. I figured it would be cool white, but if it is closer to neutral white, that is an unexpected bonus to me, and it makes me happy I tried it over the PD35.


----------



## weklund (Dec 5, 2013)

Quick Cellphone beam shots .... Approximately 150 ft. on High. 
This unit puts out a wall of light which I would compare to my Malkoff Wildcat.
A little frost on the Honda this morning.
Outstanding light in my opinion.


----------



## geraldL (Dec 5, 2013)

The next mode after 950 lumens would be 210 lumens. As compared to the pd35 which has the 450 lumens. 210 lumens wouldn't be bright enough to justify having a 18650 light no? Still kinda on the fence wrt both of these lights.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 5, 2013)

geraldL said:


> The next mode after 950 lumens would be 210 lumens. As compared to the pd35 which has the 450 lumens. 210 lumens wouldn't be bright enough to justify having a 18650 light no? Still kinda on the fence wrt both of these lights.



geraldL,

"_As far as step down goes, the guy at illumination supply just did a live test with me while in chat window and this is what he reported..... 0:00-3:00 950 lumens, then from 3:00-5:00 it slowly lowers to 450 then holds for 35 mins"
_
weklund, nice pics! Can you throw up a pic of its beam on a wall? Would like to see the hotspot and spill etc, thanks!


----------



## geraldL (Dec 5, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> geraldL,
> 
> "_As far as step down goes, the guy at illumination supply just did a live test with me while in chat window and this is what he reported..... 0:00-3:00 950 lumens, then from 3:00-5:00 it slowly lowers to 450 then holds for 35 mins"
> _
> weklund, nice pics! Can you throw up a pic of its beam on a wall? Would like to see the hotspot and spill etc, thanks!



Thanks! That's exactly the answer I was looking for. Can't believe I missed it thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine came in yesterday but sadly I've been working nonstop preparing for the nasty weather coming in to my area. I'll get hands-on with it this evening.

I'll be working all weekend due to the weather. I work nights and do emergency response so i imagine I'll get plenty of opportunities to put the light to good use.

Thanks for all the responses and opinions guys! 

If I come up with anything which has yet to be brought up after some hard use this weekend I'll be sure to post.


----------



## ven (Dec 5, 2013)

weklund said:


> IMHO I would not hesitate to carry this light on a daily basis. I would highly recommend this light
> 
> thank you for reply,more than good enough for me ,will buy one in new year.........if i can hold out that is.


----------



## geraldL (Dec 5, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the P12 is a better light than PD35? 

Size: both almost the same 
Output: P12 has higher lumens and later step down 
Run times: almost the same
Tint: neutral vs cool (subjective) 
Tail stand: P12 can tail stand 
Beam pattern: P12 has comparable flood but throws further 
Price: P12 is cheaper 

Bonus: inclusive of a battery voltage check function


----------



## markr6 (Dec 5, 2013)

geraldL said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the P12 is a better light than PD35?
> 
> Size: both almost the same
> Output: P12 has higher lumens and later step down
> ...



Looks like a winner to me! But I though they were both cool white. I can't seem to find out for sure.


----------



## TSD (Dec 5, 2013)

geraldL said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the P12 is a better light than PD35?
> 
> Size: both almost the same
> Output: P12 has higher lumens and later step down
> ...



Size: basically the same
Output: P12 has higher listed output, but needs 3rd party verification
Runtimes: Very similar, turbo runtime scheme to 30 mins, do we know what the P12 does after 30 mins at 450?
Tint: P12 reported as more neutral so far
Tail Stand: both can tail stand
Beam Pattern: Does P12 have comparable flood and spill? Is P12 hotspot as big as PD35? Does it actually throw as far as advertised?
Price: P12 is currently cheaper at $60 vs $70ish
Bonus: both have low voltage warnings, but P12 system has voltage check

I think more info/feedback is needed on this light and its pros and convs vs Fenix PD35 before you could say it is better. They seem similar enough that it will likely come down to personal preference for most people.


----------



## mikemild13 (Dec 5, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Looks like a winner to me! But I though they were both cool white. I can't seem to find out for sure.



The PD35 is XM-L2 U2. PD12 is XM-L2 T6. I thought I read in one of the forums that U2 is cool white and the T6 is closer to neutral. Is that a correct assumption?


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 5, 2013)

About Nitecore P12
I asked Nitecore. They say, the turbo is stable for 2 minutes, then slowly decline until 5 minutes, now around about 450 lumens. I do not know if there will be more downs.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 5, 2013)

mikemild13 said:


> The PD35 is XM-L2 U2. PD12 is XM-L2 T6. I thought I read in one of the forums that U2 is cool white and the T6 is closer to neutral. Is that a correct assumption?



Those are the brightness bins, so U2 is brighter than T6, but without Nitecore specifying a tint bin, we can't know for sure about the actual tint. I believe they are both cool whites in this light.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2013)

weklund said:


> ​


Is there a donut hole in the moddle? It looks very noticable. One of the userf of another forum was very disappointed with it.


----------



## mikemild13 (Dec 5, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Those are the brightness bins, so U2 is brighter than T6, but without Nitecore specifying a tint bin, we can't know for sure about the actual tint. I believe they are both cool whites in this light.



Thanks for the correction. Still learning.


----------



## shelm (Dec 5, 2013)

weklund said:


> ​



looking forward to early morning bakery :wave:


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks shelm, that's what I was talking about. That puts me off a little.

PS. I just got a reply from Illumination Supply on another forum about the tint and they confirmed that P12 has warmer tint that many cool flashlights but it's still not neutral. I'm guessing it's something around 2D/C-3A/B.


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 5, 2013)

TSD said:


> Tail Stand: both can tail stand



No, PD35 can't.
Button is out about 1mm so the light can't tail stand. Tried it again right now


----------



## weklund (Dec 5, 2013)

White ceiling beam shot approx. 8 ft. on high setting. 

Color rendition of the P12 is actually pure white in my opinion with slight donut hole which is on the creamy neutral side. 

The donut effect is not an issue for me as it is almost indisernible in actual use. P12 on the left with Nitecore EC25W on the right. 

Notice how tight the beam is of the EC25W, this is a real thrower for it's size and an excellent pocket light as well.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2013)

EC25 is not really a thrower - because of bigger reflector it has different throw/flood balance.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 5, 2013)

That tint on the right looks PERFECT!


----------



## shelm (Dec 5, 2013)

The tint on the left has a greenish center area.

I've seen such beam patterns often. Hotspot center is greenish, hotspot ring is brighter and white, spill is whatever. A classic donut hole has a white center area and a brighter white hotspot ring.

I don't like the tint variation between center area and bright ring.


----------



## weklund (Dec 5, 2013)

shelm said:


> The tint on the left has a greenish center area.
> 
> I've seen such beam patterns often. Hotspot center is greenish, hotspot ring is brighter and white, spill is whatever. A classic donut hole has a white center area and a brighter white hotspot ring.
> 
> I don't like the tint variation between center area and bright ring.



Beam tint is pure white with slightly neutral center. There is no green tint to my P12. The photo is not true to actual color rendition. I just purchased another P12 this afternoon.


----------



## TSD (Dec 5, 2013)

Saquavin said:


> No, PD35 can't.
> Button is out about 1mm so the light can't tail stand. Tried it again right now



Thanks for the correction. I don't have a PD35, and I wrongly assumed it could tail stand by looking at the tail cap design.


----------



## geraldL (Dec 5, 2013)

Saquavin said:


> No, PD35 can't.
> Button is out about 1mm so the light can't tail stand. Tried it again right now



Thanks for confirming it. I remember someone mentioning that it protrudes just so slightly such that it can't tail stand. Pity...


----------



## weklund (Dec 5, 2013)

Surefire F04 diffuser fits perfectly on the P12. 

Nice and snug.











​


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 5, 2013)

Doesnt it look like they both have a dimmer spot in the middle?


----------



## regulation (Dec 5, 2013)

TSD said:


> Size: basically the same
> Output: P12 has higher listed output, but needs 3rd party verification
> Runtimes: Very similar, turbo runtime scheme to 30 mins, do we know what the P12 does after 30 mins at 450?
> Tint: P12 reported as more neutral so far
> ...



also, the P12 doesn't have a later step. The PD35 turbo can last 5mins before dropping to 450LM. hope to see Waymed's comparisiom of these two lights.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 5, 2013)

My opinions of my Nitecore P12 and Fenix PD35 copies: 
- both lights are nearly identical in size. the Eagletac 3400mah 18650 will fit in to both of them.
- The P12 has better defined (protruding) anti-roll flats than the PD35. In the end, the P12 will roll less, assuming clips are not attached.
- The P12 has a white tint whereas the PD35 is slightly yellow-green. 
- The P12 has a more obvious doughnut in the center vs the PD35. 
- The P12 clearly has a smaller spot and spill than the PD35. So yes, the P12 'throws' farther, but not by any clearly useful distance.
- The P12 can tail stand, even with a wrist strap attached. The PD35 has a slightly protruding switch that prevents tail-standing. For me, it is irritating when a light will not tail-stand since I often use tail-standing.
- The PD35 has a varying strobe frequency vs the constant strobe frequency of the P12.
- The PD35 clearly steps down. I have yet to notice a stepdown in the P12.

- My initial impression is that the P12 is probably a better version of the PD35. After a couple weeks of using them side-by-side I will have a firmer opinion.

Ref beam tints: Although white-wall hunting will show tint variations, in normal use tints are not noticeable to me unless I critically look for them - in which case I am paying attention to the lights and not what I was supposed to be doing. Actually, the most yellow-green tinted light I have is the TM11, followed by the S6330, both when on low(er) power (XM-L). At higher powers, the LEDs slide towards the white tint.


----------



## Waymed (Dec 5, 2013)

I just returned back from the field and the woods in the background, carrying both my P12 and my PD35.
I did not test the drop down using my watch (however, it did seem that P12 did not reduce during my test...)

The P12 did have a smaller hot spot and on distance a slightly less spill. More flood on the Pd35.
On the issue on throw, the P12 had a "slight" edge (however, the perspection was negligible). On a 55 gal. drum at about 120 meters, the P12 "seemed" to be brighter. I do not feel that the difference is not a tie breaker.

I really like both lights.

My positives for the Pd35:

5 levels of light (vs. 4 for the P12) - I do like to use the 450 lumen as a selection at times.
Quality construction.
More flood when needed.
Springs on both ends of the battery (less sensitive to different batteries).

My positives on the P12:

Moonlight setting.....great for in the house.
Tail standing.
Tactical ring.....easier to turn the light on.
Can memorize the strobe.
More preferred light color (not a major difference).
Looser holster.
Similar quality to the Pd35.
Voltage indicator.
My favorite of my 4 Nitecores.

Both are good EDC's for me and I will use both. I might use the P12 a bit more often than the Pd35.

Again....this is a initial take and time will tell. I did expect that the Fenix would have a edge on the quality but the Nitecore seems just as well built!

One more note....I like the UI on both lights....very similar to use.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 5, 2013)

My initial impression of the P12 is:

-- it has a lot more useful flood than I thought it might, given its advance billing as a 'pocket thrower'; it definitely does NOT have the 'laser thin beam' that some speculated about
-- the tint is white, a cool white, not greenish or bluish but not warm either (my EagleTac D25CL2 has a warmer tint, and better color rendition outdoors)
-- the firefly mode is pretty low, which for me is a good thing
-- I like the built-in voltage indicator
-- mode changes via the side switch will take me a little getting used to; I still catch myself soft pressing the rear clicky when I want to change modes
-- it's not quite small enough for my EDC rotation; the P12 will be a situational light for me, for when I need/want more light than any of my EDC lights can produce, but size is still a factor. This isn't to say it isn't small enough to be an EDC light, just that it isn't quite small enough to be an EDC _for me._ I tend to go with very small EDC lights.

Overall I am well pleased with it so far.


----------



## geraldL (Dec 5, 2013)

So tempted to get the P12 after reading all the initial reviews above... Seems like a very well built light; great for EDC as well. Neutral tint, voltage indicator and tail standing capability are bonuses to an already fantastic light.


----------



## iomohvd (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you know better "pocket thrower" than P12?
P12 is most thrower EDC light as far as I know


----------



## texastactical (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a video review yet?


----------



## texastactical (Dec 6, 2013)

Is the only way to carry this lens down? I've always carried lens up in my support side pocket. I've occasionally had a light come on while it is in my pocket. Which leads me to my next question, does the P12 have a lockout feature?


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for first reviews. Can't wait to receive mine !
A bit disappointed that P12 has less flood than PD35, I hoped for opposite. I love my PD35 and I just missed tail-standing and battery indicator on it, so if P12 is "a better PD35" like you say, it will be great !


----------



## Ryp (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Does anyone have a video review yet?


----------



## texastactical (Dec 6, 2013)

Ryp said:


>




Thanks I appreciate the video. However I don't Sprechen Sie deutsch. Any reviews in English?


----------



## Ryp (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Thanks I appreciate the video. However I don't Sprechen Sie deutsch. Any reviews in English?



Not that I know of.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 6, 2013)

Saquavin said:


> A bit disappointed that P12 has less flood than PD35, I hoped for opposite.


I think this was pretty much expected as a tradeoff for more throw. The only thing I don't like in it is length, I think I used to EC2 too much


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 6, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> I think this was pretty much expected as a tradeoff for more throw. The only thing I don't like in it is length, I think I used to EC2 too much



Yes, and we still don't know if it has more throw. A couple of people vaguely mentioned it doesn't seem to have much more throw than a PD35


----------



## texastactical (Dec 6, 2013)

Does it have a lockout feature?


----------



## Waymed (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Does it have a lockout feature?



Michael,

The rear clicky could be perceived to be true lockout and if you loosen the rear cap it will not work at all.
I believe this could be a "yes" to your question.


----------



## weklund (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Does it have a lockout feature?




1/2 counterclockwise turn of the tail cap will lock out.


----------



## texastactical (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. One last question where is the best place to pick one up?


----------



## Ryp (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Thanks for the info guys. One last question where is the best place to pick one up?



I got mine from IS with the Black Friday 30% off coupon code (which is no longer valid).


----------



## mikemild13 (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Thanks for the info guys. One last question where is the best place to pick one up?



I purchased the PD12 and my last 3 lights from optics_outlet on Ebay. Same price as most everyone else plus free shipping.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 6, 2013)

texastactical said:


> Thanks I appreciate the video. However I don't Sprechen Sie deutsch. Any reviews in English?



nor do I currently know of any P12 reviews auf Englisch.  However very briefly, the reviewer went thru a number of features of the P12 and ocassionally gave a direct comparison with his PD32UE. Most of the review can be inferred by watching the video. He pointed out the spot/spill characteristics as well as a nice tint color. More notably, he explicitly highlighted that the light would save the strobe setting which he viewed as a nice security aspect. 

Edit: meaning that you do not have to turn on the P12 and then hold down a button to obtain the strobe. Simply access the strobe mode and turn off the light. The light will then come on already in strobe mode.

At the end of the P12 review, he stated that the P12 is quite recommendable. (echte Empfehlung)

At the very end, he very briefly commented about his Spark headlamps he evidently was going to review next. 

Edit: In the background there appeared to be an JetBeam SRA40 - based on the two side-switch sizes as well as the general shape of that light. The reviewer said nothing about that light though.


----------



## nitehead (Dec 7, 2013)

texastactical said:


> However I don't Sprechen Sie deutsch.



Nothing really substantial in the video, just personal (subjective) impressions; except: the lux-reading is approx. 11 klux. Throw is visibly better than Fenix. He highly recommends the light. For his personal use, P12 will replace his SRT 7, because SRT 7 sometimes is too bulky when carrying. (edt.: translation modified)


----------



## geraldL (Dec 7, 2013)

Ryp said:


>




The tint of the P12 seems to be cooler than the PD35. Can anyone with both lights confirm this?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2013)

There's no PD35 in this clip, it's PD32. Read this thread, a few people wrote that it's actually warmer than PD35 (not greenish).


----------



## geraldL (Dec 7, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> There's no PD35 in this clip, it's PD32. Read this thread, a few people wrote that it's actually warmer than PD35 (not greenish).



Yep you're right. It's the PD32UE. Thanks for pointing that out. No wonder the warm tint. The P12 neutral looks real good!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2013)

P12 isn't neutral, it's cool white, just not as cool as in many competitors.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 7, 2013)

I just discovered that the P12 will not indicate a voltage below 3.0 volts. My Eagletac 3400mah 18650 dropped to 2.65volts and the P12 was still blinking 3 times for a voltage indication. I observed the same voltage non-registration characteristic on my copy of the TM26. This seems to be a Nitecore design choice not to indicate voltages below 3volts. 

Yes, the P12 was obviously dimming so I did not need a voltage reading to tell me to recharge the cell. When I receive an unfamiliar model, I normally discharge the cell(s) until the light either switches off because of some low-voltage protection, or it is obvious that the operation of the light has deteriorated.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 7, 2013)

moldyoldy, 

The P12 was dimming? So it does not have constant output?


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 7, 2013)

yes, the P12 was obviously dimming at the end of my test. However, my copy of the P12 does not drop it's output like many other lights that list a 3 min or 5 min lumen drop to protect from overheating. Most lights simply drop the output after a fixed amount of time. The P12 seems to lower it's output in more than one step and w/o an obvious drop in output. It difficult to detect the lumen change, except by quickly switching off/on and maybe clicking thru the levels. odd. I wonder how many steps are used? only light-metering will give factual info.

Ref output regulation: Although I did not measure the cell voltage frequently, as I recall I had all 4 levels down to less than 3.5 volts. There was a clear lumen drop when the regulation dropped out - not sure what the cell voltage was at that point because of the false P12 voltage reading below 3v

Ref P12 voltage reading vs DMM voltage reading: the difference was w/in the Nitece P12 spec of +/- .1 volt. until 3 volts was reached.

Edit: the temp in my house is ~17.2C. Outside temp is -20C. The P12 never has been hot under any testing. warm at best. That may affect any lumen changes.


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you think we will have a full comparison beetween the 3 similar lights that are P12, PD35 and SC600 MK2 L2 ?
SC600 MK2 L2 is ugly IMO, but god, those 101 mm length instead of 139


----------



## Ryp (Dec 7, 2013)

Saquavin said:


> Do you think we will have a full comparison beetween the 3 similar lights that are P12, PD35 and SC600 MK2 L2 ?
> SC600 MK2 L2 is ugly IMO, but god, those 101 mm length instead of 139



The SC600 is not really similar to the P12 and PD35. It's geared more toward flood whereas the other two are geared more toward throw.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 7, 2013)

Is anyone able to put up a few more different outdoor pictures of the P12 in action?


----------



## TSD (Dec 7, 2013)

Ryp said:


> The SC600 is not really similar to the P12 and PD35. It's geared more toward flood whereas the other two are geared more toward throw.



I do not have an SC600 MKII L2 (yet), so I can only reference what I have read/observed from others, but it seems to me that these three lights are similar enough to warrant comparison. Selfbuilt reported the lux on his SC600 MKII L2 to be 10,600, and FlashLion reported a peak lux of 11,000 on his PD35 (maybe an overachiever?). The lux listing for the P12 (I have this one) is 12,450, and the video review posted in this thread gave a lux of 11,000 for the P12. Waymed reported the PD35 to have a larger hotspot and larger diameter spill compared to the P12, and slightly increased throw for the P12. The SC600 will have more spill than the P12, and it probably has more spill than the PD35 as well. 

Does anyone with all of these lights want to verify or disagree with any of the above statements? Also, since we are on this topic, would anyone be willing to compare the differences in hotspot size of these lights relative to a fixed distance? For example, at 30ft, the hotspot diameter of my P12 (62”) is about 40% larger than the hotspot of my SRT6 (44”).


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 7, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> My only concern is length - 139mm is a lot for a flashlight with such tiny reflector (EC2 is 99mm long).



It's most likely the extra length that permits an unusually deep reflector which provides greater throw, despite its modest diameter.

Brightnorm


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't have deeper reflector than EC2 (which is quite deep), they're probably the same. Yet it's 40mm longer, that's a lot even for side switch (EC2 also have one, or even two to be exact) and tailswitch. EC2 feels tiny in hand, P12 is not wide but you cen feel its length.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 7, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't have deeper reflector than EC2 (which is quite deep), they're probably the same. Yet it's 40mm longer, that's a lot even for side switch (EC2 also have one, or even two to be exact) and tailswitch. EC2 feels tiny in hand, P12 is not wide but you cen feel its length.



But its throw is greater than the EC2's. I'm sure the reflector is slightly deeper.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not so sure about it, new EC2 with XP-G2 does about 10klux/1m of nicely focused light which doesn't spread out quickly at distance. And the reflector is really big and deep, I wouldn't be suprised if P12 have the same one.


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 7, 2013)

For those afficiandos that desire a moonlight mode - and I do not - the Klarus ST2C uses an XM-L2 & 18650 for 820 lumens in 4 levels and the lowest lumen setting is 1 Lumen. The P12 lowest level is still higher than the ST2C lowest level. For that matter, to my Mark-I eyeballs and a questionable memory, the ST2C setting of 1 lumen is quite similar to the SC600 L2 setting, both copies now sold. 

Note that the ST2C reflector was designed more for flood, not throw. The overall ST2C 820 lumen output is quite similar to the PD35 850 lumen output.

Frankly, for these old eyes, 1 lumen is nearly meaningless. I normally want to start with an output in the 10 lumen level for any bio-breaks in the middle of the night. Of course, any nightly wanderings thru the house have to miss not only furniture, but cat toys and cat 'presents'. For avoiding cat detritus most people will need more light. There is nothing like stepping in to 'it' to ruin at least 20 min of sleep cleaning yourself off.... My normal inside needs range from ~100 to ~900 lumens, and that includes ceilings of gyms, etc.

back on topic: after using several lights on same/similar tasks, I find myself liking the P12 more and more.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 7, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> I'm not so sure about it, new EC2 with XP-G2 does about 10klux/1m of nicely focused light which doesn't spread out quickly at distance. And the reflector is really big and deep, I wouldn't be suprised if P12 have the same one.



What?! Ahh noo, I would have gotten an EC2 instead of a P12 if I knew the updated version threw that far.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 8, 2013)

It wasn't a suprise for me since it's been estabilished that XP-G2 throws much better than XP-G in the same reflector and selfbuilt measured 7900lux/1m from EC2. Also someone here swapped an emitter and he got around 400 otf lumens and around 10klux/1m. Unfortunately production EC2's modes are brighter than selfbuilt's preproduction ones so real runtimes are unknown (and shorter), tailcap lockout erases memory, cool tint on lower modes etc. On the other hand P12 reduces brightness (and throw) after 2 minutes instead of 30 and it's much longer.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ryp said:


> What?! Ahh noo, I would have gotten an EC2 instead of a P12 if I knew the updated version threw that far.



I do wonder what would happen if this beast were dedomed...considering the rippled nature of the reflector, would the beam pattern be adversely affected? It'd be interesting to have a reflector based 1" diameter 18650 throw almost as far as its 40mm siblings...


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 9, 2013)

:thumbsup: I just got me PD12 today and I like it.

I see a lot of talk about throw. The hot spot looks about the same size as my PD32 XP-G2. The PD32UE has a lot bigger hotspot.

I'm glad it just has 4 modes and not 5. They seem well spaced. I like the low mode.....higher than a true moonlight but very low and usable in my opinion. I know they are not for everyone, but I'm personally a fan of the side mode switches and the momentary forward tactical on/off switch.

This light is very similar to Fenix. If you like the PD32, you'll like this one. I don't have a PD35 but I imagine its a competitor to that one also.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 9, 2013)

hiuintahs said:


> I see a lot of talk about throw. *The hot spot looks about the same size as my PD32 XP-G2*. The PD32UE has a lot bigger hotspot.


Is it also more intensive or not?


----------



## geraldL (Dec 9, 2013)

hiuintahs said:


> :thumbsup: I just got me PD12 today and I like it.
> 
> I see a lot of talk about throw. The hot spot looks about the same size as my PD32 XP-G2. The PD32UE has a lot bigger hotspot.
> 
> ...



Do you wish for a user selectable 450 lumens mode instead of waiting for the light to slowly drop down to the 450 lumens? 

The jump from 900+ lumens to the next level down seems a little too wide a gap. 

450 lumens would also help to extend runtime with adequate lumen levels.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my P12 today and I really like it, in fact I have been very satisfied with all the P series lights that I have. I carry the D25LC2 L2 every day so it will be entrusting to see how well I can carry the P12, I think if you are a fan of cylindrical shaped lights then the P12 should be at the top of your list.

It is bigger than the D25LC2 yes but it is also a good deal brighter just doing a ceiling bounce test, it has a low voltage indicator and also you have the option of the cigar grip ring. Mine came with no chips or missing ano and for the first time in a very long time I got a light without dust under the lens or on the reflector, tint is very good slightly cool but with no sign at all of green or yellow. 

I do wish there was a shortcut to the lowest mode on start up but hey at least it has a real low mode.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Dec 10, 2013)

I wonder that too! Dedoming seems to get close to double the lux or 50% more throw....


----------



## texastactical (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok now there are two foreign language video reviews.  Come on guys I would really like to see an English video on this light.


----------



## y260 (Dec 11, 2013)

P12's and crenelated (murderous) 40mm bezels just came in


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Dec 12, 2013)

y260 said:


> P12's and crenelated (murderous) 40mm bezels just came in



Damn. I considered getting one for my SRT7 and glad I didn't, too ridiculous for me.


----------



## Waymed (Dec 12, 2013)

jhc37013 said:


> I do wish there was a shortcut to the lowest mode on start up but hey at least it has a real low mode.



I always shut my P12 off on the low mode....with the memory, it turns on in low mode.
I am very satisfied with the UI and everything else with this light.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just noticed the marketing logos...They claim the light to be 'BEYOND BETTER'. Does this mean the light is the Best, or just that it's 'BETTER-er'? Or is it the 'BETTER-EST', which in turn means that it is the Best?


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 12, 2013)

Waymed said:


> I always shut my P12 off on the low mode....with the memory, it turns on in low mode.
> I very satisfied with the UI and everything else with this light.




LOL. such a chore

some people have resorted to covering the lens with their hand before turn-on so they don't get surprised by what mode was actually memorized

i just don't get it why people like these side buttons so much


----------



## dc38 (Dec 12, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> LOL. such a chore
> i just don't get it why people like these side buttons so much



Because they're better than front buttons


----------



## markr6 (Dec 12, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Because they're better than front buttons



I'm OK with tail or side, not both.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 12, 2013)

In the past, I have always preferred tail buttons. I bought an Olight S-series light as an experiment to see how I would like the side button interface - and I didn't! I sold it immediately. My main issue was having to find the side button to turn it on, once I removed it from holster or pocket. I never have to search for a tail button!

I recently purchased a Nitecore P12 and I really like it! I am still getting used to the side button mode changes, but I am able to immediately turn the light on with the tail button - eliminating my biggest complaint - having to locate the side button just to get light out of the tube! I also like the battery indicator function built into the side switch. And to me, it's not as big a deal to have to locate the side switch to change modes, as it is to locate it just to get LIGHT! 

The only thing that keeps the P12 from being my brightest EDC light is the length - so my EagleTac D25LC2 retains that spot.



markr6 said:


> I'm OK with tail or side, not both.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 12, 2013)

The tail switch is usually a toss up for me. I used to love my PD32UEs but holding them like a cop gets old! I still like them, but find myself using side switches more often. I also like clips for reference, so finding the side button is no issue except on the EA4 - that tiny switch gets lost.


----------



## texastactical (Dec 12, 2013)

rje58 said:


> Especially when I can decide between HIGH and memory mode simply by twisting the head.
> .



Can you please expand on this? I'm not sure I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 12, 2013)

0:49


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 12, 2013)

Just received my P12.
After comparison with my Fenix PD35, I can say they are near the same lights. I will not go on the features, they are same size, same weight, same form factor, etc... 
There are the differences I noticed, just only the ones which can not be known with products given features :
- PD35 is little more floody (little)
- P12 tube diameter is larger, so it can be useful with "big" batteries like Enerpower. 3400 mah version of these just go in and out really easy, juste have to put tube vertical and it falls. This is not the case with PD35, where battery enter with force, and don't fall when I put tube vertical, I have to unlock both side and press with finger. 


For me, and only eyes tested, light output is the same for both lights, or differrence is not noticeable enough.


If you have already PD35, P12 will be useless.
If you have none of these lights and want one, just go to look for "manufactured" differences :
- which modes do you prefer ?
- do you want power indication ? (P12)
- do you need tail-stand ? (P12)

Hope it helps


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 12, 2013)

P12 is also about $15 cheaper than PD35  What about throw, is P12 better or they're comparable? By more floody you mean wider beam or less throw?


----------



## fix4dark (Dec 12, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> P12 is also about $15 cheaper than PD35  What about throw, is P12 better or they're comparable? By more floody you mean wider beam or less throw?



More flood is a wider beam which usually equates to less throw.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm saying *I told you* I was still getting used to the side switch!! Twisting the head has no effect on the P12! 



texastactical said:


> Can you please expand on this? I'm not sure I understand what you are saying.


----------



## texastactical (Dec 12, 2013)

rje58 said:


> I'm saying *I told you* I was still getting used to the side switch!! Twisting the head has no effect on the P12!



Sorry I guess I misunderstood. I would love it if it had that feature.


----------



## carl (Dec 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> The tail switch is usually a toss up for me...but holding them like a cop gets old!



LOL! This comment got me to thinking maybe the side switch is better for me after all.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone make out which beams are which?


----------



## TSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the video Ryp!

From first to last: PD32 UE, PD35, P12. As a P12 owner, I like that the P12 spot and spill seem brighter thant the PD35, but the PD35 appears to have a larger spill range than the P12, a slightly larger hotspot, and a brighter corona effect which makes the beam contrast from spot to spill more gradual. I think I prefer the PD35 beam, but the video seems to echo others comments that these two lights are very similar.


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 13, 2013)

TSD said:


> As a P12 owner, I like that the P12 spot and spill seem brighter thant the PD35, but the PD35 appears to have a larger spill range than the P12, a slightly larger hotspot, and a brighter corona effect which makes the beam contrast from spot to spill more gradual. I think I prefer the PD35 beam, but the video seems to echo others comments that these two lights are very similar.



For me :
- P12 and PD35 seem to have equal throw (or I can't see difference)
- P12 has a brighter (or cooler) hotspot 
- PD35 has a larger hotspot and larger spill (this is what I meant in my first message)
- P12 beam contrast beetween spot and spill seems less sharpened than PD35's. 

Except for the last thing, I agree with you.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 13, 2013)

Saquavin said:


> For me :
> - P12 and PD35 seem to have equal throw (or I can't see difference)
> - P12 has a brighter (or cooler) hotspot
> - PD35 has a larger hotspot and larger spill (this is what I meant in my first message)
> ...



What is the furthest that you've compared the throw on these two lights? IMO, for lights rated betwen 4k lux and 10k lux anything below 75' (23 meters) isn't quite adequate...I'm interested in getting a p12, but haven't yet seen any real world performance tests XD


----------



## Saquavin (Dec 13, 2013)

dc38 said:


> What is the furthest that you've compared the throw on these two lights? IMO, for lights rated betwen 4k lux and 10k lux anything below 75' (23 meters) isn't quite adequate...I'm interested in getting a p12, but haven't yet seen any real world performance tests XD



Please note that I employed "seem" on 1st point. 
I can safely affirm 2nd and 3rd points (flood part, tested on white wall), but throw point really need to be tested by professional/professional tool. 
I had only my eyes, in night opened area, and haven't noticed difference. 
I'm afraid you'll have to wait real review


----------



## Ryp (Dec 13, 2013)

Saquavin said:


> - P12 and PD35 seem to have equal throw (or I can't see difference)
> - P12 has a brighter (or cooler) hotspot



I thought a brighter hotspot = more throw.


----------



## marc123 (Dec 13, 2013)

What about the tint difference between pd35 and the p12? I have the pd35 but it has a greenish yellow tint that is unacceptable to my eyes. I have ordered the p12 hoping it is a more white tint. I have owned a LOT of fenix lights but my last few have all had terrible tint except the e50. I think I am done with fenix.


----------



## TSD (Dec 13, 2013)

My P12 is mostly white, except for the center of the hot spot which is a little warmer with a hint of yellow. It is nothing like my Olight S20 L2, which I would consider quite green.


----------



## marc123 (Dec 13, 2013)

TSD said:


> My P12 is mostly white, except for the center of the hot spot which is a little warmer with a hint of yellow. It is nothing like my Olight S20 L2, which I would consider quite green.



Thanks TSD. I really don't know why manufacturers don't pay more attention to the tint instead of brightness. A bad tint ruins an otherwise fantastic light, like the pd35. I also got the ld12 and it is just as green. Prior to that I had the ld20 which was blue purple and the tk22 which was also purple. TK40, E50 and e20 were good tints, so I know they can do it. I can handle white, cool white, warm white, just not blue, green or purple! Really disappointed in fenix at the moment.


----------



## HIDblue (Dec 13, 2013)

Just ordered a P12 based on the mostly positive experiences here. And glad to hear about the tint not being green.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 14, 2013)

Fenix PD35 (850 lm) vs. Nitecore P12 (950 lm)



1 - http://youtu.be/rdh8Z9gqANQ

2 - http://youtu.be/xf-l7WXhuQc

3 - http://youtu.be/yL1ZZeChPbY


----------



## nitehead (Dec 14, 2013)

Review in a German flashlight-forum:

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/30184-review-nitecore-p12-xm-l2-cool-white.html


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 14, 2013)

So how does the lumen output operate exactly? Does it stop putting out 950lm on high once the battery drops below a certain voltage? Im new, so just trying to finger it out. It seems like mine once the voltage drops the high isnt as "high"


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 14, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> So how does the lumen output operate exactly? Does it stop putting out 950lm on high once the battery drops below a certain voltage? Im new, so just trying to finger it out. It seems like mine once the voltage drops the high isnt as "high"



yep that's exactly what's happening and i'm planning to write an article on this. since everyone's on board the 950+ lumen single-18650 bandwagon this issue is more relevant than ever particularly when using the very popular NCR18650B 3400mah

basically the vast majority of flashlights need a certain minimum of voltage in order to achieve the advertised max lumens. once you go below that point it's all downhill from there. even the relatively low-lumen Nitecore HC50 stays in regulation for only 30mins. an SRT7 that draws 3.0A would probably only last 10mins of cumulative turbo runtime before falling out

but if you get a good flashlight like Zebralight then it doesn't have this problem. it's max or close to max output throughout the entire voltage range of the battery


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 14, 2013)

Most flashlights use buck regulating driver and the brightness depends on the voltage.
Zebralight uses boost-buck driver to boost the voltage when needed,but this requires higher current draw from the battery.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 14, 2013)

After two or three minutes (not certain) the P12 is said to step down, or begin stepping down gradually until 450 lumens and then hold that for 35 minutess. But to my eyes, I don't see a step down at all no matter how long the light stays on high. 

Now, my question is, is it merely not stepping down at all and simply just running down in lumens with the battery or is it "gradually" stepping down so small that I can't see it? At any rate, I like not seeing a "turbo" mode step down abruptly. But also, I don't want a slow imperceivable drain down in lumens which keeps my light toooo hot for too long thus doing damage sooner to my torch. 

Is the P12 simply not stepping down at all but just falling off as the battery falls off? Would this be harder on the emitter etc? Or is it a nice system with a smooth stepping down that is pleasing to look at?


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 14, 2013)

_"High-efficiency regulation circuit provides _*unwavering output"
*
And what is "unwavering output?" Kind of misled me into thinking "constant output." Which obviously it is not.And it doesn't seem the P12 is quite 12k lux or 950lm according to my eyes and others and http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/ni...ool-white.html

Hopefully I am mistaken. I really don't like misleading ads, says alot about the maker. Looking forward to a review by selfbuilt, if he does one. 

But over all I love the light, it lights up _*everything*_ up to 100-125 yrds or so and hits objects up to 175-200 maybe? Don't believe it hits 220 yrds, at least according to my evaluation. But basically it seems to be an upgraded PD35 w/ better features etc and a "not so cool white" tint. 

Just be honest about your product Nitecore. I will have doubts about buying another Nitecore product.


----------



## omarshan2003 (Dec 16, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> After two or three minutes (not certain) the P12 is said to step down, or begin stepping down gradually until 450 lumens and then hold that for 35 minutess. But to my eyes, I don't see a step down at all no matter how long the light stays on high.
> 
> Now, my question is, is it merely not stepping down at all and simply just running down in lumens with the battery or is it "gradually" stepping down so small that I can't see it? At any rate, I like not seeing a "turbo" mode step down abruptly. But also, I don't want a slow imperceivable drain down in lumens which keeps my light toooo hot for too long thus doing damage sooner to my torch.
> 
> Is the P12 simply not stepping down at all but just falling off as the battery falls off? Would this be harder on the emitter etc? Or is it a nice system with a smooth stepping down that is pleasing to look at?





Hi , I'm new here in this forum and I'm not sure i can post this here , i bought my first flashlight (P12)few days ago and i liked the quality and the features , my problem is that the company put feature to prevent over heat by reducing the lumen automatically from 950 lumen to 210 after 3 minutes , mine cant do that , the device after few minutes become HOT and I'm not sure how the absence of this feature will effect the over all performance . the dealer said that the device will turn off in case of overheat anyway (i couldn't get confirmation from the company about that) what i have to do now , ignore it ? or try to convince the dealer that such malfunction will require warranty to replace the product ....really confused .


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 16, 2013)

omarshan2003 said:


> my problem is that the company put feature to prevent over heat by *reducing the lumen automatically from 950 lumen to 210 after 3 minutes* , mine cant do that , the device after few minutes become HOT and I'm not sure how the absence of this feature will effect the over all performance .


Who told you that? It has been explained in this thread already. There is no single step-down after 3 minutes. After 3-5 minutes P12 starts to reduce brightness and does it gradually for quite a long time (which makes it almost unnoticeable) until it reaches about 450 lumens. There's nothing wrong with your flashlight, enjoy it.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea, exactly what phantom23 said! I purchased the P12 also and love it! Also was concerned about the apparent "no step down" but found out it does, but does it gradually, which I just love! Feels like it never leaves 950 lumens because your eyes adjust as it drops ever so smoothly to 450lm and by then its plenty of light for another 35 minutes at 450lm and then fades smoothly to 210lm. 

I myself like this rather than the abrupt step downs which are much more noticeable with a sense of disappointment.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 16, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> _"High-efficiency regulation circuit provides _*unwavering output"
> *
> And what is "unwavering output?" Kind of misled me into thinking "constant output." Which obviously it is not.And it doesn't seem the P12 is quite 12k lux or 950lm according to my eyes and others and http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/ni...ool-white.html
> 
> ...




P12 is a buck-only driver. definitely DOES NOT have "unwavering output" :laughing:

once the cell voltage goes below a certain point it stops being able to achieve 950 lumens. will test the P16 later but i'm guessing that after 10mins of cumulative runtime the cell is below the threshold already

the only single-cell flashlights with "unwavering output" are zebralights and Armyteks with FULL regulation


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I do have to retract my statement that it doesn't seem to hit 220 yrds. I had chance to test its throw better tonight and I must agree it does illuminate objects that far, not greatly so, but it does hit them and you can tell. 

And as far as the "unwavering output" thing, I guess that could be defined as "having no noticeable step down". I can buy that. 

Love my P12! Awesome light the more I get to use it~!


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 16, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> And as far as the "unwavering output" thing, I guess that could be defined as "having no noticeable step down". I can buy that.




nope it doesn't refer to that! :laughing:


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 16, 2013)

> once the cell voltage goes below a certain point it stops being able to achieve 950 lumens. will test the P16 later but i'm guessing that after 10mins of cumulative runtime the cell is below the threshold already



Its said to run 950lm for first 3 mins, then gradually drop off to 450lm. So will it run at 950lms, 3 mins at a time for a total of 1:15mins (on a 18650) as claimed or not?


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 17, 2013)

http://youtu.be/XjyZR7ptpPk Heres a night shot I took. Excuse the poor quality. But I think it still captures the throw of a nice wall of light, the entire house is lit at 85 yrds away


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 17, 2013)

GodIsLight said:


> So will it run at 950lms, 3 mins at a time for a total of 1:15mins (on a 18650) as claimed or not?


Are you asking about accumulated runtime (3 mins + 3 mins + 3 mins ...)? If so - it won't. ANSI runtime number means time to the moment when output drops down to 10% of initial brightness of a single run. It includes all stepdowns.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 17, 2013)

I was asking a question not stating a fact. I wasn't saying the P12 runs at 950lm for 3 mins each time until it has run at 950lm for 1:15mins. I was asking "does" it?


----------



## Ryp (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## phantom23 (Dec 18, 2013)

@GodIsLight
Don't be picky, I wrote "asking" so I was aware of it. Don't read to much out of my post. I just changed it, I hope it'll make you feel better.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 18, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> @GodIsLight
> Don't be picky, I wrote "asking" so I was aware of it. Don't read to much out of my post. I just changed it, I hope it'll make you feel better.



Gotcha, just wanted to be clear that I was asking and not claiming. So are you saying it should drop no more than 10% of original brightness at 3 mins? 

Trying to understand, thanks!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 18, 2013)

No, drop down to 10% of initial brightness in a single run. And that's ANSI runtime (1h15min in P12). It doesn't matter what happens between (stepdowns etc).


----------



## ibild (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you all for you generous information! New member, I confess that I have come here first to get questions answered that I had about a particular purchase I was thinking on making. 

Again Thanks from Wyoming!


----------



## blackFFM (Dec 20, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> P12 is a buck-only driver. definitely DOES NOT have "unwavering output" :laughing:
> 
> once the cell voltage goes below a certain point it stops being able to achieve 950 lumens. will test the P16 later but i'm guessing that after 10mins of cumulative runtime the cell is below the threshold already
> 
> the only single-cell flashlights with "unwavering output" are zebralights and Armyteks with FULL regulation



Does that mean that after I have used the light for over 10min in total, the 950 Lumens aren't achievable with the same battery ever again until I recharge it?


----------



## Petir (Dec 22, 2013)

Will I get any benefits by using an IMR or unprotected ICR on this flashlight?


----------



## shelm (Dec 22, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> the only single-cell flashlights with "unwavering output" are zebralights and Armyteks with FULL regulation



And Quark?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quarks have buck only circuit as well.


Petir said:


> Will I get any benefits by using an IMR or unprotected ICR on this flashlight?


No.


----------



## Petir (Dec 22, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> No.



why not?


----------



## Scenic (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered one on impulse, overnight amazon prime. Love my jetbeam bc20, so I'm hoping this will be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 24, 2013)

Petir said:


> why not?


Because the lack of protection circuit doesn't change anything and different chemistry may help with very high currents but voltage will still drop while discharging.


----------



## mcteske (Dec 24, 2013)

I've noticed that the mode switch on my P12 will sometimes blink once if I cycle from high down to moonlight and I was wondering if anyone could tell me why that is...

I've tested it a bit and and it doesn't happen every time and I'm having trouble determining a pattern, though it doesn't appear to occur when I use a freshly charged cell. (EDIT == Though it does happen with cells that still have a fairly good charge.)

Is this some sort of battery indicator feature I'm not aware of? (I realize that the light has a voltage indicator, blinks once every two seconds at 50%, and rapidly when power levels are low.)

Is anyone else encountering this? I tends to happen when I have the light on the highest setting (for more than a few seconds) and then click once to cycle down to moonlight - then the mode switch will sometimes blink once (but it doesn't seem that consistent).


----------



## bigslick (Dec 25, 2013)

For anyone who uses/has tried out the tactical ring-
Does yours spin freely? Mine was fairly stiff at first, and would take a fair amount of pressure to spin it around the flashlight. But after removing to tailcap to replace the battery, now it spins free and loosely no matter how tight I make the tail cap.

Is this how it's supposed to be? I didn't change anything else that i'm aware of, and preferred it when it had more friction.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 25, 2013)

> I've noticed that the mode switch on my P12 will sometimes blink once if I cycle from high down to moonlight and I was wondering if anyone could tell me why that is...



Yea mine does that to. I think it is when the voltage is "teeter tottering" between 50% more or less. Mine seems to stop doing it once my battery voltage drops solidly to 50% or less then is steady with the one blink every two secs.


----------



## GodIsLight (Dec 25, 2013)

bigslick said:


> For anyone who uses/has tried out the tactical ring-
> Does yours spin freely? Mine was fairly stiff at first, and would take a fair amount of pressure to spin it around the flashlight. But after removing to tailcap to replace the battery, now it spins free and loosely no matter how tight I make the tail cap.
> 
> Is this how it's supposed to be? I didn't change anything else that i'm aware of, and preferred it when it had more friction.





Mine did the same thing. I put a thin o-ring in front of the tactical ring where it seats. I used one just thin enough so I can still rotate the ring firmly when I need to.


----------



## Thrower (Dec 25, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> Conclusion comes from independent reviews (as you can see in Disciple's post). Besides I think you're confusing lux/candelas and lumens. Throw (measured in lux/candelas) has nothing to do with runtime. Brightness is measured in lumens and that's what counts runtime-wise. What's impressive in P12 is not brightness but throw in candelas, especially compared to direct competitor - Fenix PD35. And I have trust to Nitecore's rating.
> 
> Of course if you're talking about ANSI distance in metres, that's other story. It's mathematically calculated distance where brightness drops down to 0,25 lux/1m. Thing is - we all have different sensitivity in that matter, for some people 0,25lux/1m is not enough and they need 1 lux or even more. That's why I'm not even looking at ANSI distance but lux/candela rating because it's more comparable - I know what to expect from a light with given lux/kcd number.



Yep.... exactly. For some people, lux is not the measure of effectiveness. In some weather conditions, too much output can be a detriment, particularly if it is broadly focused. I live where fog and driving rain are common occurrences. Floody lights are useless up here for much of the year - if you use a floody light it just throws up a big sheet of white in front of you. The brighter the floody light... the bigger and more impenetrable the white sheet. I've been looking at the Fenix PD35, but its throw is... jeez... about 8k for 1,000 lumens, which might be great for places with perpetually clear skies, but that kind of beam won't really cut fog. The P12 sounds like a step in the right direction for me. But again... it's all about terrain & weather conditions. If you live in a city with clear mild weather and you want to light the alleys and bushes to your sides for safety purposes, then floody might be the way to go for you. As for me, I'm trying to walk through a fogbank and not step into a creek or fall off the edge of a bluff. 

My current favorite throwy light is the Nightcore MT21a... two AA batteries and it's like carrying a light-saber. I now carry it over several larger lights because it puts out the right amount and focus of light. Even a well focused light puts up too much of a "white sheet" in front of me if it's too powerful. The MT21 puts out about 60 lumens on medium and just under/over 200 on high/turbo which turns out to be an almost perfect amount of light to cut through bad weather from light fog, to dense fog up to the worst wind-driven soup-like rain/fog. It has the same diameter bezel as the P12, but uses the new XP-E2 R2. The Fenix LD40 is about the biggest "useful" light that I own. It has a natural tint and is well focused and not overpowered.


----------



## Scenic (Dec 26, 2013)

Had my P12 for a few days now and I'm very happy with it. Coming from my Jetbeam BC20, I was worried it would be a lot bigger. It's only slightly bigger, still pocketable and so bright when you want it to be. The side-mode switch is very convenient, and the light feels high quality. I love the tactile and firmer feedback of the tail switch compared to the floppy feeling Jetbeam. Still love the Jetbeam for the price, but the P12 feels like a substantial upgrade. Throws almost as well as my Thrunite TN11, but has a nice full beam, not too narrow. One of my favorite features so far is the built in voltage indicator light. So much more convenient than having to take the batteries out to check voltage. That makes it a winner compared to the PD35 in my opinion.


----------



## SwitchK (Dec 27, 2013)

I recently ordered a Nitecore EC25 from an Amazon affiliate seller. Because they were out they offered to send me a P12 for the same price. Is this a good trade off? 

I have a specific question about the P12. As I understand it, the output steps down from 950 lm (turbo) to around 450 lm after the first three minutes, then steps down to around 210 lm in next thirty-five minutes. Say I won't want to use a low output of 210 lm. Once the light starts stepping down from 450 can I turn it off and immediately turn it back on to be back at 950? How does one keep the output in the 950 lm to 450 lm range? That is what I like about the EC25: there is an actual user mode that sets the output to around 550 ml. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 28, 2013)

No, it holds 950 lumens for about 3-5 minutes and for the next 30-35 minutes gradually reduces output down to 450 lumens. It never goes down to 210lm.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 28, 2013)

ok finally have in my hands a P12. sorry only goes for 50mins since my meter only logs for 50 though i don't think there's a 3rd stage stepdown so it shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 28, 2013)

Stand corrected. It's much worse than I thought. I'm glad I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 28, 2013)

zoomed in on the first 5 mins


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 28, 2013)

So it maintains full brightness for just 2 minutes, not three. It's more like burst mode.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 28, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> So it maintains full brightness for just 2 minutes, not three. It's more like burst mode.




yep. 138 seconds. which is quite reasonable since the P12 is driven quite hard considering that the head is small. i've tried restarting at 1min and 2min. by the 3rd minute the head is already too hot to hold.


----------



## rob112 (Dec 30, 2013)

i have just got a p12 although its my first torch it seems quite bright very nice to hold easy to use and looks good lasts well too


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 30, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> yep. 138 seconds. which is quite reasonable since the P12 is driven quite hard considering that the head is small. i've tried restarting at 1min and 2min. by the 3rd minute the head is already too hot to hold.


First stepdown after a couple of minutes is pretty commom and that's ok. But why on earth they did second one after 40 minutes?


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 30, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> yep. 138 seconds. which is quite reasonable since the P12 is driven quite hard considering that the head is small. i've tried restarting at 1min and 2min. by the 3rd minute the head is already too hot to hold.



I'm thinking that being able to have over 200 lumen for around 6 hours is pretty darned good and that is plenty of light for most uses. Getting 950 lumen for a burst of more than 2 minutes is just a nice bonus and I think that is very reasonable.

I'm not sure I really need a new light, but this one is tempting me greatly!


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 31, 2013)

KiwiMark said:


> I'm thinking that being able to have over 200 lumen for around 6 hours is pretty darned good and that is plenty of light for most uses. Getting 950 lumen for a burst of more than 2 minutes is just a nice bonus and I think that is very reasonable.
> 
> I'm not sure I really need a new light, but this one is tempting me greatly!




but dude it's almost 2014 and we already have the likes of the zebralight sc600 mk2 L2 1000+ lumens with advanced PID thermal regulation i.e. no dumb timer stepdown like on this nitecore. this is the standard that everything should be judged against, not 200 lumen flashlight from 10yrs ago...

but of course the P12 is like half the price of the zebra so we shouldn't expect anything cutting edge with it. so yes it uses a dumb timer stepdown but yes it is reasonable given the thermal limits of the host.

the brightness level spacing is good. moonlight is a plus. voltage readout is very handy. all in all it's a very decent flashlight. far superior IMO to the Fenix PD35.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 31, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> First stepdown after a couple of minutes is pretty commom and that's ok. But why on earth they did second one after 40 minutes?



to boost the ANSI FL1 runtime figures. just look at the banner ad above. "more better" (better-est!) LOL

don't forget FL1 was formulated by the marketing depts of all these flashlight makers


----------



## chazz (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a few fenix lights (among others) so I was checking out the PD35, and kept seeing people talk about the P12. So after reading this thread, and watching the videos, I just ordered one. It will be my first Nitecore so I hope it's a good one.  

One of the little things that swayed me to the P12 was the ability to tail stand, I use that often. 
Also I figured I should branch out and try another different brand. 
I like the idea of the battery 50% alert and the ability to check voltage. 

Thanks, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Skyz (Jan 2, 2014)

chazz said:


> I have a few fenix lights (among others) so I was checking out the PD35, and kept seeing people talk about the P12. So after reading this thread, and watching the videos, I just ordered one. It will be my first Nitecore so I hope it's a good one.
> 
> One of the little things that swayed me to the P12 was the ability to tail stand, I use that often.
> Also I figured I should branch out and try another different brand.
> ...



Good decision! I have both, but gave away the PD35 to a family member after getting the P12!


----------



## tracerfire (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitecore P12 £59.95, Zebralight SC600 Mk II £89.95 (UK prices). I CAN'T DECIDE!!!


----------



## chazz (Jan 2, 2014)

tracerfire said:


> Nitecore P12 £59.95, Zebralight SC600 Mk II £89.95 (UK prices). I CAN'T DECIDE!!!



They are very different lights, so for me it would depend what you want out of it, which one would be the most convenient.
the NC has a much simpler interface, the ZL has a lot more options for light levels and output. 

I have a ZL sc52w and the most annoying thing about it is not holding the button long enough to get low and blasting my eyes with 500lm. ( I think they need to shorten the time it takes to get high, to a very short click, would make it easier to use) But I like it a lot and use it often.

Have you looked at reviews and videos of both of them?


----------



## geraldL (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't decide. I'm this close to ordering one but I'm a little concerned about the lack of a user selectable level between 950 to 210. Otherwise this looks like a much better buy than the pd35. 

Can anyone set my heart at ease? Would the lack of a mode between 950 to 210 be a deal breaker?


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think mode spacing in P12 is perfect, 210lm is quite a lot of light, I'm not sure if ~500lm mode would be so useful.


----------



## rje58 (Jan 2, 2014)

Agreed! I'm very happy with my P12! 



phantom23 said:


> I think mode spacing in P12 is perfect, 210lm is quite a lot of light, I'm not sure if ~500lm mode would be so useful.


----------



## cigarbufff (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got my p12 on new years eve...and the thing is a beast i love it!


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 2, 2014)

I've got plenty of lights and my 5 year old lights like the Olight M20 and the Jetbeam Jet-IIIM are still perfectly fine for my needs, so no need to be buying new lights.
Having said that - my P12 has been shipped, I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Scenic (Jan 2, 2014)

You'll like the p12. The med/high mode is plenty bright, and after turbo times down to 400 or so lumens it is almost like having another mode. I like the look and feel of the p12 better but still want a Zebralight for the technology and power. They should both be staples in everyone's collection!


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 2, 2014)

Scenic said:


> You'll like the p12. The med/high mode is plenty bright, and after turbo times down to 400 or so lumens it is almost like having another mode. I like the look and feel of the p12 better but still want a Zebralight for the technology and power. They should both be staples in everyone's collection!



I recently bought a Jetbeam RRT-0 and now I've got the P12 on the way.
I was reading a review of the Zebralight and it sounds really good, but I don't need to be buying any more lights!

I'll probably buy the Zebralight soon.


----------



## TCY (Jan 3, 2014)

Ordered one a couple minutes ago, but it will probably arrive a month later..all the waiting:shakehead


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 3, 2014)

I have the PD35 and have ordered the P12. You really can't expect "long throw" from a 1" reflector, although throw can be increased with a longer reflector. The smallest and brightest "semi-thrower" is probably this one. I have one with a neutral led, and it is quite impressive.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?357531-Eagletac-TX25C2-(XM-L2-1x18650-2xCR123A-RCR)-Review-RUNTIMES-VIDEO-BEAMSHOTS

Brightnorm


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 3, 2014)

But unlike P12, TX25C2 has rubbish mode spacing, quite useless for EDC.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 6, 2014)

Does the P12 only work with button top 18650s? I just got mine in, and it won't work with either of my AW 18650 batteries? :-(


----------



## Ryp (Jan 6, 2014)

lightsandknives said:


> Does the P12 only work with button top 18650s?



Yes.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 7, 2014)

geraldL said:


> I can't decide. I'm this close to ordering one but I'm a little concerned about the lack of a user selectable level between 950 to 210. Otherwise this looks like a much better buy than the pd35.
> 
> Can anyone set my heart at ease? Would the lack of a mode between 950 to 210 be a deal breaker?



There is no "task" you are going to do where 950 is just too much light and 210 is not quite enough. They are both going to be way too much light when reading a magazine in your tent at night; both are going to be way to little when trying to look across a gorge and see the other side. 4 1/2X is not that big of a deal... it'll look like BRIGHT and BRIGht! The only reason I would want a mode between 210 and 950 would be for extended run times and not heating the light up too much. They do that automatically it appears so bottom line I certainly wouldn't let that be a deal breaker!


----------



## Svt 2213 (Jan 7, 2014)

So this P12 just showed up via Amazon. Anything special I need to do to break in the 18650 battery? I didn't see anything in the instructions manual or maybe I missed it since I just pulled a 12 hr shift at work lol.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 7, 2014)

Svt 2213 said:


> So this P12 just showed up via Amazon. Anything special I need to do to break in the 18650 battery? I didn't see anything in the instructions manual or maybe I missed it since I just pulled a 12 hr shift at work lol.



Well they're shipped at a 40% charge. Charging it to 4.1V and charging it when it drops down to about 3.6V/3.7V increases the life of the cell. I may be wrong with the numbers, so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## chazz (Jan 7, 2014)

Svt 2213 said:


> So this P12 just showed up via Amazon. Anything special I need to do to break in the 18650 battery? I didn't see anything in the instructions manual or maybe I missed it since I just pulled a 12 hr shift at work lol.



http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## Visna (Jan 8, 2014)

lightsandknives said:


> Does the P12 only work with button top 18650s? I just got mine in, and it won't work with either of my AW 18650 batteries? :-(




it work also with flat top panasonic ncr18650b fine


----------



## martinaee (Jan 10, 2014)

"If this light doesn't step down from the highest mode, then I may sell my PD35 and get this instead. Now the tint on my PD32UE is too nice not to keep."



Overclocker said:


> well of course it does! the laws of physics have to be obeyed  if you really want a small(ish) light that doesn't do the traditional dumb timer stepdown get the Zebralight SC600 Mk2 L2 it's got thermal control so it dynamically adjusts output depending on how good your cooling is



LOL I was going to say this as soon as I saw what he said.

Different light makers can't magically make tiny lights suddenly not get super hot when pumping crazy lumens out of the same leds.


----------



## TheEnlightenedPhoton (Jan 11, 2014)

First post here and just wanted to share some first impressions of my new light since I owe most of what I've learned about this field to CPF. My interest was sparked not long ago when someone gave me a Joby Gorillatorch because it was too bright for what they were going to use it for, which is funny because it has a fully adjustable output...but I neglected to point this out at the time. I believe this light is 100 lumen (on a good day) and is something of a "basement utility light" I suppose, but it got me interested in the capabilities of a Cree. I almost purchased a light from the self entitled freak at monster.com, a ProTango something something... Then I found CPF. I quickly reconsidered and just received my Nitecore P12. I also got the NC charger and one NC 3400mah 18650 cell. The cell came almost fully charged according to the built in volt meter in the P12. Three blue flashes followed by six flashes on the selector switch indicated 3.6V. I had anticipated having to charge it first so this was a welcome surprise. I was surprised about how wide the beam is. If I shine the light at a wall from 10 ft away, the outer beam diameter on the wall is approximately 10 ft and the brighter core diameter is approximately 2 ft. This is shown in a picture toward the bottom of this NC page:
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=96#.UtIDkyRQ3LA
There is a lot of light outside the center 2 ft (within the 10ft radius). With the advertised 222m throw I had envisioned the outer diameter of the beam to be narrower in order for it to throw this far. Back to my Gorilltorch...this has a much wider beam, however, maybe 90% of that light is focused inside a ~6 inch spot radius when comparing it to the P12 as explained above. The gorilla light is actually brighter than the P12's 950 lumen setting as it can be seen inside the P12's beam core at this setting. There is a tall and wide building some 300 ft from my house (150 ft wide 80 ft tall). The Gorillatorch throws a bright and fairly well defined narrow circle of light against this building, which is what I thought the P12 would do, although much brighter. However, the P12 (950 setting) throws a slightly dimmer light, although impressively bright, against that building, but... instead of the narrow beam it packs enough power to light up most of the side of the building. I guess that's the result of ~100 vs. ~1000 lumen.

I am very happy with the P12. Walked my dogs tonight in pouring rain using the 50 lumen setting to light my way and to be seen by oncoming cars, a very comfortable amount of light. The 450 lumen setting is almost too bright for this. The 450 setting will light up a big portion of my yard at once and the 950 almost just feels like an added bonus. This torch is impressive, but it is not exactly a "thrower", I guess no one said it would be either.


----------



## TCY (Jan 11, 2014)

TheEnlightenedPhoton said:


> First post here and just wanted to share some first impressions of my new light since I owe most of what I've learned about this field to CPF. My interest was sparked not long ago when someone gave me a Joby Gorillatorch because it was too bright for what they were going to use it for, which is funny because it has a fully adjustable output...but I neglected to point this out at the time. I believe this light is 100 lumen (on a good day) and is something of a "basement utility light" I suppose, but it got me interested in the capabilities of a Cree. I almost purchased a light from the self entitled freak at monster.com, a ProTango something something... Then I found CPF. I quickly reconsidered and just received my Nitecore P12. I also got the NC charger and one NC 3400mah 18650 cell. The cell came almost fully charged according to the built in volt meter in the P12. Three blue flashes followed by six flashes on the selector switch indicated 3.6V. I had anticipated having to charge it first so this was a welcome surprise. I was surprised about how wide the beam is. If I shine the light at a wall from 10 ft away, the outer beam diameter on the wall is approximately 10 ft and the brighter core diameter is approximately 2 ft. This is shown in a picture toward the bottom of this NC page:
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=96#.UtIDkyRQ3LA
> There is a lot of light outside the center 2 ft (within the 10ft radius). With the advertised 222m throw I had envisioned the outer diameter of the beam to be narrower in order for it to throw this far. Back to my Gorilltorch...this has a much wider beam, however, maybe 90% of that light is focused inside a ~6 inch spot radius when comparing it to the P12 as explained above. The gorilla light is actually brighter than the P12's 950 lumen setting as it can be seen inside the P12's beam core at this setting. There is a tall and wide building some 300 ft from my house (150 ft wide 80 ft tall). The Gorillatorch throws a bright and fairly well defined narrow circle of light against this building, which is what I thought the P12 would do, although much brighter. However, the P12 (950 setting) throws a slightly dimmer light, although impressively bright, against that building, but... instead of the narrow beam it packs enough power to light up most of the side of the building. I guess that's the result of ~100 vs. ~1000 lumen.
> 
> I am very happy with the P12. Walked my dogs tonight in pouring rain using the 50 lumen setting to light my way and to be seen by oncoming cars, a very comfortable amount of light. The 450 lumen setting is almost too bright for this. The 450 setting will light up a big portion of my yard at once and the 950 almost just feels like an added bonus. This torch is impressive, but it is not exactly a "thrower", I guess no one said it would be either.



Thanks for the informative post. I believe that the 2nd highest setting for p12 is 210 lumens though.


----------



## ven (Jan 12, 2014)

TheEnlightenedPhoton :The cell came almost fully charged according to the built in volt meter in the P12. Three blue flashes followed by six flashes on the selector switch indicated 3.6V. I had anticipated having to charge it first so this was a welcome surprise.

Thats about 40% charged as they should be,4.2v is 100% so needs to be charged.After this it should blink 4 times,pause then twice(depending on charger just the once after the 4 blinks)to indicate 4 then .2v


----------



## TheEnlightenedPhoton (Jan 12, 2014)

ven said:


> TheEnlightenedPhoton :The cell came almost fully charged according to the built in volt meter in the P12. Three blue flashes followed by six flashes on the selector switch indicated 3.6V. I had anticipated having to charge it first so this was a welcome surprise.
> 
> Thats about 40% charged as they should be,4.2v is 100% so needs to be charged.After this it should blink 4 times,pause then twice(depending on charger just the once after the 4 blinks)to indicate 4 then .2v



Thanks for pointing this out. What a tragedy to scrape by at 3.6V, hehe. Seriously though, I read somewhere in here that it takes a few cycles for a new 3.7V to work its way up to 4.2V so I assumed, perhaps incorrectly, that out of the box this was as much as I could expect for now.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 12, 2014)

Working voltage for L-Ion cell is usually between 2,75V and 4,2V. 3,6/3,7V is just a nominal voltage. Number of cycles doesn't matter.


TheEnlightenedPhoton said:


> There is a lot of light outside the center 2 ft (within the 10ft radius). With the advertised 222m throw I had envisioned the outer diameter of the beam to be narrower in order for it to throw this far. Back to my Gorilltorch...this has a much wider beam, however, maybe 90% of that light is focused inside a ~6 inch spot radius when comparing it to the P12 as explained above. The gorilla light is actually brighter than the P12's 950 lumen setting as it can be seen inside the P12's beam core at this setting. There is a tall and wide building some 300 ft from my house (150 ft wide 80 ft tall). The Gorillatorch throws a bright and fairly well defined narrow circle of light against this building, which is what I thought the P12 would do, although much brighter. However, the P12 (950 setting) throws a slightly dimmer light, although impressively bright, against that building, but... instead of the narrow beam it packs enough power to light up most of the side of the building. I guess that's the result of ~100 vs. ~1000 lumen.


I think you're confusing brightness and throw. They are two completely different things. Brightness is just total amount of light while throw depends on emitter's and reflectors's characteristics. P12 has big emitter in tiny reflector, it's impossible to get serious throw in this setup. Gorillatorch may not have the brightest emitter but it's small and combined with very big reflector and the result is a pencil beam with decent throw.


----------



## chazz (Jan 12, 2014)

TheEnlightenedPhoton said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. What a tragedy to scrape by at 3.6V, hehe. Seriously though, I read somewhere in here that it takes a few cycles for a new 3.7V to work its way up to 4.2V so I assumed, perhaps incorrectly, that out of the box this was as much as I could expect for now.



All my new batteries charged to 4.2V no problem. More info here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...timating-remaning-capacity-in-LiIon-batteries


----------



## brightnorm (Jan 12, 2014)

I briefly compared my P12 and PD35. 

The P12 has a slightly smaller "center" beam which makes it a little brighter when aimed at specific objects or places. However, despite the lumen difference, ceiling bounce tests indicate almost identical total brightness, although the P12's beam is slightly "bluer/colder" than the PD 35's. Brightness level spacing is not ideal for my use, but that is a personal preference, not necessarily shared by others. Tail standing, though less secure than some other lights, is a positive feature. The body switch is a little easier to find than on the P3, and the anti-roll bezel is reasonably effective.

The PD35's five brightness levels are excellent for my personal use, despite the "bright" 10 lumen first setting, and I prefer the slightly wider beam to the P12 beam. Poor anti-roll is cured by appropriate lanyard placement. Inability to tailstand is unacceptable in an advanced general use light. The usually astute Fenix designers really dropped the ball on this one. Some owners have suggested rubber or plastic sleeves to slip over the tail, but I would only go that route if I can find a very thin plastic sleeve .

Conclusion: If I can solve or live with the Fenix tailstanding problem, it will be my preferred light. Otherwise I would choose the P12.

Ideally - the P12 with 5 levels.






Brightnorm


----------



## TCY (Jan 12, 2014)

So P12 has a somewhat purple-ish tint? Bad news for me as I ordered one for its "abosolute neutral white wink wink" tint:shakehead


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 12, 2014)

I think there's classic tint lottery, a few people claimed thet their P12's have warmer tint than their other CW lights.


----------



## geraldL (Jan 12, 2014)

Take a look at gojpati's flashlight photo thread. He recently compared the MMU-X3 with the P12 and the PD35. It looks pretty neutral to me. 

I'm crossing my fingers as my p12 is probably only 1 day away!!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 12, 2014)

It is a very good light. If you are comfortable with cool tints, this one is great (at least my unit) in the sense that tint is not a distraction. Comparing it to a 5000K XML2 3C you can see that it is indeed cool. But we're NOT talking any green. I don't see any pink but there is a faint "anti reflective coating" kind of purple on the perimeter of the spill and a slight yellow, just outside of the hotspot. This is ONLY noticeable if you shine it close to a white wall. Practical use is excellent if you are comfortable with cool beams. The light levels are OK (comparing to the ZebraLights) and I use it indoors and out. It throws farther than my P60 dropins. At close range, there is a less bright area in the middle of the hotspot because of the smooth reflector but it is NOT distracting. I use it with a headstrap and the longer length works just fine for me. Perhaps in mid February we will see how this light compares with a ZebraLight SC62 but it should be said they are two very different beasts. So far, a very good value for a very livable torch.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 15, 2014)

My P12 arrived today and I think that it is very nice. Plenty of light on high and 3 other very useful modes.

One nice bonus is that I've found my Olight diffuser, red filter & green filter all fit onto it.
Those filters and diffuser actually fit on quite a few of my flashlights.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 22, 2014)

My tactical grip ring cracked all the way through the plastic on my P12, no drops or anything it has been babied and rarely EDC'd thus far but has seen moderate use around the house because of its range of modes . The plastic is really thin in the curved areas I would suggest being careful with it but I did and it still cracked. It is still holding on to the light because their is only one side cracked but it is only a matter of time before the opposite side cracks, the only way it could have happened is pushing in the switch with my thumb while pulling back on the ring with my finger like one normally would when using a tactical ring.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man. I don't know why some light manufacturers keep putting cheap accessories that break. They should only include a decent combat ring or not include it at all. The Klarus XT11 used to have the same exact problem and only after a lot of people complained about broken combat rings they decided to introduce a metal one!


----------



## cjmorris (Jan 22, 2014)

My P12 arrived today. It's a pretty nice light as expected. The tint is better than I expected. Neutral white is my favorite but this tint fine. The pocket clip is disappointing. It's ugly, to far off the light and the light doesn't sit low enough in the pocket to be a good edc light.
That said I am glad I own it.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 25, 2014)

cjmorris said:


> My P12 arrived today. It's a pretty nice light as expected. The tint is better than I expected. Neutral white is my favorite but this tint fine. The pocket clip is disappointing. It's ugly, to far off the light and the light doesn't sit low enough in the pocket to be a good edc light.
> That said I am glad I own it.


I just got an MT2C which has the same clip and I totally agree with your comments. Also, I find the tail cap U-shaped edges are too pointy and uncomfortable to operate the momentary on repeatedly.


----------



## lonesouth (Feb 17, 2014)

Visna said:


> it work also with flat top panasonic ncr18650b fine



Anyone else been able to use flat top 18650's with this? I was thinking about getting some Fenix ARB-L2S.


----------



## TCY (Feb 17, 2014)

Got mine two days ago and I'm satisfied with the light. Compact body, superb machining and anodising, effective heat dissipation, well spaced brightness levels. Walked for 45 minutes the other night with it and I was impressed. Well done Nitecore. I wish they come out with a neutural tint version with ~850 or higher lumen in the future though.


----------



## GTRmiami (Feb 18, 2014)

Curious about how accurate the 950 lumen claim is. I got one of these last week and am very happy with it but I found a review on another site that compared it to the Fenix PD35 and according to that review, the Fenix was brighter even though it's rated at 850 lumens. Was that just an anomaly or is the P12 slightly overrated by the manufacturer?


----------



## den331 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nitecore is always over rated. that's there marketing strategy . my SRT7 has the same output with my jetbeam BC40 its rated @ 830 Lumens. 


GTRmiami said:


> Curious about how accurate the 950 lumen claim is. I got one of these last week and am very happy with it but I found a review on another site that compared it to the Fenix PD35 and according to that review, the Fenix was brighter even though it's rated at 850 lumens. Was that just an anomaly or is the P12 slightly overrated by the manufacturer?


----------



## Svt 2213 (Feb 19, 2014)

GTRmiami said:


> ...the P12 slightly overrated by the manufacturer?




Yes, Nitecore over rates.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually there's a review of the Nitecore P12 where lumens where tested pretty close to claimed specs:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XM-L2-T6-1x-18650-2x-(R)CR123)&highlight=P12/

There are several reviews of the MT series where output was very close to advertised/. They may overrate on some lights but independent tests show they definitely not always overrate!


----------



## hoop762 (Feb 19, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Actually there's a review of the Nitecore P12 where lumens where tested pretty close to claimed specs:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XM-L2-T6-1x-18650-2x-(R)CR123)&highlight=P12/
> 
> There are several reviews of the MT series where output was very close to advertised/. They may overrate on some lights but independent tests show they definitely not always overrate!



That link points to a maglite thread...


----------



## geraldL (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone else have cracked cigar grips? It's disappointing from nitecore that a great light would come with a cheap flimsy cigar grip. And HKE won't send me a replacement (they claimed that they sent but it's been close to a month)


----------



## hoop762 (Feb 19, 2014)

geraldL said:


> Anyone else have cracked cigar grips? It's disappointing from nitecore that a great light would come with a cheap flimsy cigar grip. And HKE won't send me a replacement (they claimed that they sent but it's been close to a month)



When I pulled it out of the package I noted it was plastic and put it away. I'll gladly send you mine. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 20, 2014)

geraldL said:


> Anyone else have cracked cigar grips? It's disappointing from nitecore that a great light would come with a cheap flimsy cigar grip. And HKE won't send me a replacement (they claimed that they sent but it's been close to a month)



I've seen a few posts of people saying theirs got broken easily. It's cheap plastic! They should simply not include it or put a metal one that survive a sneeze!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 20, 2014)

Perhaps Nitecore should offer a decent, metal middle grip as an option. I'm glad I did not have to pay for something that won't be used but understand others would need. The clip is not trustworthy enough for me to use either, but have no practical experience with it. 

Love the "white is white" tint, the nice balance of hot spot and spill, and the ability to check the voltage accurately, at any time, in seconds.


----------



## XplaneR1E2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep, broke my cigar grip on the first day when it was in my pocket getting out of the truck and it hit the door. The clip is a bit weak as well


----------



## The Highlander (Feb 21, 2014)

brightnorm said:


> I briefly compared my P12 and PD35.
> 
> The P12 has a slightly smaller "center" beam which makes it a little brighter when aimed at specific objects or places. However, despite the lumen difference, ceiling bounce tests indicate almost identical total brightness, although the P12's beam is slightly "bluer/colder" than the PD 35's. Brightness level spacing is not ideal for my use, but that is a personal preference, not necessarily shared by others. Tail standing, though less secure than some other lights, is a positive feature. The body switch is a little easier to find than on the P3, and the anti-roll bezel is reasonably effective.
> 
> ...



Note to moderators... This is my first post and it will be my last if i have to enter captcha every time I post. I miss about 75% of the times.

I have the PD35 and I just got my P12. After seeing a lot of the reviews and checking the videos, the P12 seemed to be a better light overall. Since I was normally using the 170 lumens setting on my PD35 I thought since it had the 210 setting it would be perfect.... 

I also have a Strion C4 of 250L. For 250L it is very bright and battery is decent. It comes with its own charger that i don't have to be bolting and unbolting the rear and its a much simpler "setup". For the cost of additional batteries and charger, its better to have 2 strions for when one is dead and needs to be recharged. But looking for more "power" (didn't know about the HL from strion). Went ahead with the PD35 and P12. 

The P12 without a 450L or similar setting is USELESS! This thing gets hot after a couple of seconds. Even the PD35 doesn't get that hot that fast. Everyone is saying the PD35 turns the power down but I didn't notice in a 6 minute test I did.... Even still 450L setting rarely heats it up too much. 

I wish there was a way to get the 450L out of a P12. It would be perfect as described above. As of now... I think I will either sell it or throw it on the drawer. Maybe I should have gotten an SRT5.


----------



## Greta (Feb 21, 2014)

The Highlander said:


> Note to moderators... This is my first post and it will be my last if i have to enter captcha every time I post. I miss about 75% of the times.



Note to Highlander... Gee I'm sorry! Here - let me go change our entire system for you, ok?  

OH!... and you should probably take a moment to go read the Rules & FAQs. Just sayin'.


----------



## GTRmiami (Feb 21, 2014)

The Highlander said:


> Note to moderators... This is my first post and it will be my last if i have to enter captcha every time I post. I miss about 75% of the times.
> 
> I have the PD35 and I just got my P12. After seeing a lot of the reviews and checking the videos, the P12 seemed to be a better light overall. Since I was normally using the 170 lumens setting on my PD35 I thought since it had the 210 setting it would be perfect....
> 
> ...




Yeah, the lack of a mode between 950L and the next lower mode is a bit frustrating. So far it hasn't been a major issue for me but it sure would be nice to have. The Sunwayman D40a I also just got has a halfway mode and I will probably be using that one more than the P12. The P12 is more comfortable to carry in a pocket though. I don't know....maybe I'll end up getting a PD35 at some point. 

BTW, I think the captcha thing is only for your first three posts. I'm still under 3 posts so I'm getting it too. And I'm colorblind and miss it about 90% of the time. Most of them I don't even try, I just keep clicking refresh image until one comes up that I can sort of read, then I try my luck and hope for the best.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 21, 2014)

Gosh, I got back from a night hike a couple hours ago and have no problem at all with the two highest levels being too far apart; not at all. No problems with the torch getting hot either. But then again it is pretty cool here.


----------



## Ryp (Feb 21, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I have no problem at all with the two highest levels being too far apart; not at all. No problems with the torch getting hot either.



I agree.


----------



## GTRmiami (Feb 22, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Gosh, I got back from a night hike a couple hours ago and have no problem at all with the two highest levels being too far apart; not at all. No problems with the torch getting hot either. But then again it is pretty cool here.



I haven't had any issues with heat either. I haven't had a practical need to run it on high for more than about 30 seconds but I did test the ramp down a couple of times and let it run on high until it ramped down and then a little longer and it didn't get too hot. And it's always warm here.


----------



## The Highlander (Feb 22, 2014)

Can anyone compare it to a SRT5?


----------



## y260 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Highlander said:


> Can anyone compare it to a SRT5?



P12:
- 950 lumens w/ timed step down
- mode button interface 
- flat bezel

SRT5:
- 750 lumens w/ ??? step down (seemed gradual, probably thermal)
- ring interface w/ variable brightness and red/blue color beams (color is dim)
- lightly crenelated bezel

I use to own the SRT5 but for some reason my unit had flickering issues and the tailswitch was slow to activate. Bothered me enough to return it. I have the P12 now, but I do miss the ring interface. P12 works much better though, less things to break and so it'll probably be more reliable.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 23, 2014)

> . . . [SRT5] tailswitch was slow to activate. Bothered me enough to return it. I have the P12 now, but I do miss the ring interface. P12 works much better though



So is the tail clicky on the P12 more responsive ? One of things I like about the CR6 Chameleon is that the switch response is instant - no delays or "soft start". That would be great news it the P12 is the same.


----------



## y260 (Feb 23, 2014)

Moonshadow said:


> So is the tail clicky on the P12 more responsive ? One of things I like about the CR6 Chameleon is that the switch response is instant - no delays or "soft start". That would be great news it the P12 is the same.



The P12 will feel just like the CR6 - no switch problems there. 

This guy says the same things I'm saying about the switch (about 2 minute mark):


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 24, 2014)

> The P12 will feel just like the CR6 - no switch problems there.



Great - that's good to know. Thanks for confirming ! 

That guy cracks me up - his description of the "Police mode" on the SRT7 had me spitting my coffee !


----------



## soul347 (Mar 24, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Gosh, I got back from a night hike a couple hours ago and have no problem at all with the two highest levels being too far apart; not at all.



+1. Definitely agree 

My P16 has very similar mode spacing as the P12 (1lm, 65lm, 230lm, 960lm). I was originally afraid to purchase the p16 because I thought the gap between 230lm would be too big of a jump to 960lm. But after testing I can easily say that the 4 modes are more than sufficient. The 65lm and 230lm settings are definitely adequate for most use cases and having a mode in between 230lm and 960lm would actually be redundant and might make mode switching slightly more tedious since you have to cycle through one extra mode. The 230lm setting is surprisingly bright and I actually don't see that great of a jump to the highest setting.

In short, there is no need to worry about having the gap in between the 2 highest modes.


----------



## BrightLignt (May 23, 2014)

How can I check if there is an o-ring in place? I do not see or feel a ring, but I may not be looking in the exact right place.


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

BrightLignt said:


> How can I check if there is an o-ring in place? I do not see or feel a ring, but I may not be looking in the exact right place.









O-ring at the bottom of the threads.


----------



## BrightLignt (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for the very helpful picture!


----------



## flybikes87 (May 23, 2014)

gsteve said:


> can't wait to see a compare to the pd35


I would like to know how the two would compare to the thrunite TN12 they seem really close.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 23, 2014)

flybikes87 said:


> I would like to know how the two would compare to the thrunite TN12 they seem really close.



I was about to say I own both but I guess you are referring to the new TN12 which I just now took notice of, I have the older model that was released is 2011 and really liked it but with it's head twist UI I would occasionally skip output modes. The P12 is great tough and bright but it may be a little larger than you would think if you never held one, I need to look at the updated TN12.


----------



## Ryp (May 23, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> it may be a little larger than you would think if you never held one



Odd, when I received my P12 it was smaller than I thought.


----------



## kahuna2793 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is there any light better than p12 in the same price range and size.


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 13, 2014)

haha size is relative, but definitely the Quark Pro QP2L-X is much smaller, easier to carry yet puts out pretty much the same light as a P12


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 14, 2014)

kahuna2793 said:


> Is there any light better than p12 in the same price range and size.



I'd argue that the P12 isn't even the best in this price range and size in Nitecore's line! That, for me, goes to the P10, which to me has a far better interface than have to switch grips between when you turn it on and when you change levels. Plus the three modes. 'course, as always, YMMV on that.

I do worry a bit about what some people are saying about Nitecore's quality ... we don't see the level of complaints that happen for Zebralight, but my experience with Klarus is that they're really solid (actually, quality-wise, Klarus has been better for me than Fenix, where I've gotten switch problems on a number of lights), and Klarus newest XT2C version is also in the ballpark range for this level of brightness, but I do so like the idea of the Nitecore's different modes.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 14, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> haha size is relative, but definitely the Quark Pro QP2L-X is much smaller, easier to carry yet puts out pretty much the same light as a P12



I think the Quark isn't quite the same type of light... *If* you're okay with only running CR123s and *if* you believe the Quark's same-button-controls-on/off-and-levels interface is acceptable, then you'd definitely be looking at smaller lights like that Quark Pro QP2L-X (for me personally, that interface is unacceptable). If you want to run 18650s and believe an interface with separate controls for on/off and level changes is mandatory, you're looking at that P12/P10/KlarusXT2C/etc size class (135mmx25mm). Or if you can live with a twisty level change interface, then something like the TN12, which is still 25mm-ish thick but at least a centimeter shorter. But I'd take the centimeter and extra button any day!


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 14, 2014)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I think the Quark isn't quite the same type of light... *If* you're okay with only running CR123s and *if* you believe the Quark's same-button-controls-on/off-and-levels interface is acceptable, then you'd definitely be looking at smaller lights like that Quark Pro QP2L-X (for me personally, that interface is unacceptable). If you want to run 18650s and believe an interface with separate controls for on/off and level changes is mandatory, you're looking at that P12/P10/KlarusXT2C/etc size class (135mmx25mm). Or if you can live with a twisty level change interface, then something like the TN12, which is still 25mm-ish thick but at least a centimeter shorter. But I'd take the centimeter and extra button any day!








who said anything about CR123A's  Sanyo makes the excellent UR16650ZT, like what's inside this KeepPower

well the side button like on the P12 is joke because you don't know what you're gonna get when you turn it on. that's unacceptable in a multi-use EDC flashlight

on a Quark just tighten the head and you get MAX. loosen and you start at moonlight. PREDICTABLE

side button is OK if your usage pattern doesn't change modes too often i.e. if you repeatedly turn on/off and want it to stay in the same mode. but for an EDC that's gonna be used in a wide variety of scenarios it's unacceptable

a magnetic ring is predictable as well but it adds complexity and bulk and adds drag on the circuit which limits runtime on moonlight. 

so to sum it up the QP2L-X blasts out 780 lumens. super compact. predictable UI. efficient, super long runtime. great clip. the only flashlight that could beat it is the SC62


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 14, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> who said anything about CR123A's  Sanyo makes the excellent UR16650ZT, like what's inside this KeepPower



16650, whodathunkit?! Nice solution! If you're willing to get yet another battery type, and 2000mAh, AND your light supports 4.2V without voiding the warranty, you're good! I'm being snarky but I do actually like that solution and am going to consider it for myself, so thanks for recommending it -- it makes those smaller Quark-sized lights a reasonable solution for me, even if I don't like the Quark UI itself. Although, again, the TN12 is only slightly wider, about the same length, and runs a full blown 18650.




> well the side button like on the P12 is joke because you don't know what you're gonna get when you turn it on. that's unacceptable in a multi-use EDC flashlight



Well, there's the problem right there -- you have weird requirements  More seriously, everyone has different requirements for EDC... I find UIs that don't enable a forward momentary without progressing the light level to be completely frustrating and unacceptable. Totally valid that your requirements are different, but for me, not being able to tap momentary is a non-starter (for the Quark line, I only find the tactical line to be workable for me, but that UI has its own separate issues). For those few lights I have that do use this interface, I strongly prefer mode memory to "always turn on on low" (or whatever), although agree with you that the Quark's bezel-position switch is a nice addition. So my EDC use seems to be completely different than yours. I can't find the manual but I do think the P10 does come on in a predictable mode. 



> side button is OK if your usage pattern doesn't change modes too often i.e. if you repeatedly turn on/off and want it to stay in the same mode. but for an EDC that's gonna be used in a wide variety of scenarios it's unacceptable



I'd easily take a side button over the Quark's one-button-on-and-progress-modes UI, but do agree that side button is a far weaker solution than the P10's dual tail buttons, or a ring.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 10, 2014)

P12w Neutral White coming very soon... finally...

so there's hope for the other models getting the neutral, you just have to wait a year or so LOL


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's already available from one of the chinese vendors.


----------



## snowman3 (Oct 12, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> It's already available from one of the chinese vendors.



Do you have a link or vendor name? I have a TN-12 neutral white that I'm thinking of returning. Might consider a P12 white as a replacement.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 12, 2014)

The store is banggood.com.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 11, 2014)

At batteryjunction they're talking about an upgrade (2015 edition):



Output mode/Runtime:
High: *1000 lumens / 1.25hr*
Mid: *210 lumens / 6hrs*
Low: *50 lumens / 28hrs*
Firefly: *1 lumens / 520hrs*


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone have updates on the switch? Is the opinion of the switch roughly the same as in the video on the previous page? That is, you have to press the swtich very far to get the light to turn on in momentary, and then it's a very short travel to latch on? (in which case, not suitable for some types of uses)


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 14, 2014)

kj75 said:


> At batteryjunction they're talking about an upgrade (2015 edition):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that upgrade doesn't include a 5th level. I find the 5 levels on both the Fenix P35 and Thrunite TN12 to be very useful.

Brightnorml


----------



## ebosh (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all

Short version - are Panasonic NCR18650b's too long for a Nitecore P12?

Long version - I have a p12 that I bought back in June. I have been using it with a Master Instruments 18650 3400mah battery (based off the NCR18650B I believe) without incident since then. I was getting tired of swapping the battery to and from my HC50 headlamp so I went and bought a couple of Panasonic NCR18650b 3400mah batteries from Fasttech. They arrived, and I had been using one in my HC50 without an issue. I took the MI battery out of the p12 to charge it, and swapped in one of the Panasonics batteries. As soon as I tightened the cap, the light turned on. I can cycle through all the modes without a problem, but it won't turn off. I swapped the other Panasonics into it, and same issue. Once the MI was charged, it went into the p12 and the issue stopped. 

My eyesight isn't the best, but to me they look like they are the same length. If anything, the MI cell seems to be a tighter fit than the Panasonics. The Panasonics work fine in the HC50, although it is a different switch mechanism. Are the Panasonics just too long for the p12?


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 1, 2014)

ebosh said:


> Short version - are Panasonic NCR18650b's too long for a Nitecore P12?



When you say it won't turn off, what do you mean? Are you totally unable to click the rear switch? Or does it click fine, but nothing happens?

You don't need fantastic eyesight to tell whether one cylinder is longer than another, if they are side-by-side. Are both cells button top? I'm thinking there might be something other than length that is causing the issue...


----------



## ebosh (Dec 1, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> When you say it won't turn off...Or does it click fine, but nothing happens?



Both the same length. The switch clicks fine, but the light stays on. 

I have a Javelot on the way, so I will see how they go in that one as well.

Edit: Sorry, forgot to say thanks for the reply!


----------



## firststate (Dec 30, 2014)

kj75 said:


> At batteryjunction they're talking about an upgrade (2015 edition):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any word on this. Don't want to buy one just to have the upgrade come out.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 31, 2014)

If you need a light now, waiting for a 50 lumen increase in the 2015 version doesn't make sense. 
Your eye won't be able to distinguish the difference. 
If you want to wait till the new version comes out, you might save a couple of dollars on the 2014 version.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 31, 2014)

the modes on the 2015 are higher and it uses the XM-L2 U2


----------



## ebosh (Jan 28, 2015)

Just thought I would pop back with a (belated) update.

I received the Javelot late last year and the batteries all worked fine in it. I then ordered some "battery wrap" to cover the batteries that were playing up in the p12. Once the pana 18650's were wrapped, they worked fine in the p12. It must have been a gap in the cover of the battery that was allowing the wall of the p12 to complete the circuit (or something).


----------



## charlieplanb (Jan 29, 2015)

Can anyone give me some insite,tips,or something to look for.....
Dropped my P-12(2014 model) a week ago(soft drop at 3' on carpet).It stopped working as soon as it hit the floor. I switched batteries and it was working again and the original battery works fine in the HC90. well a couple days later the P-12 stopped working again. I'v tried different batteries pulled the spring out alittle with no success.
For the fall it took I was pretty disappointed that it stopped working in the first place but chalked it up to "freak accident".
If I cant get it working again I'll pick up a new one,or maybe try the Zebralight SC62w that everyone like so much ,ideally I'd like to get this working.


----------



## texastactical (Jan 29, 2015)

charlieplanb said:


> Can anyone give me some insite,tips,or something to look for.....
> Dropped my P-12(2014 model) a week ago(soft drop at 3' on carpet).It stopped working as soon as it hit the floor. I switched batteries and it was working again and the original battery works fine in the HC90. well a couple days later the P-12 stopped working again. I'v tried different batteries pulled the spring out alittle with no success.
> For the fall it took I was pretty disappointed that it stopped working in the first place but chalked it up to "freak accident".
> If I cant get it working again I'll pick up a new one,or maybe try the Zebralight SC62w that everyone like so much ,ideally I'd like to get this working.


 
Check to make sure your tail cap ring is tight.


----------



## chazz (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is a basic troubleshooting guide:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?338889-BASIC-FLASHLIGHT-TROUBLESHOOTING-GUIDE

Sadly though with some of the other reports of the P12 dying after short drops, this does not come as a surprise. 

Still under warranty? If not, I personally would not buy another one. If you really like the size and UI style, and don't mind loosing the low lumen mode. I would suggest the Fenix PD35, go ahead flame away...  (FWIW I do own a P12) 

Let us know if you get it working again, and if so what the issue was...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 29, 2015)

charlieplanb said:


> Can anyone give me some insite,tips,or something to look for.....
> Dropped my P-12(2014 model) a week ago(soft drop at 3' on carpet).It stopped working as soon as it hit the floor. I switched batteries and it was working again and the original battery works fine in the HC90. well a couple days later the P-12 stopped working again.



Since the light was dropped on a carpeted floor you probably don't any marks on the light, so I'd send it back for repair under warranty.

I'd personally love to take one of these failed lights apart to see what is breaking inside so that they could be fixed. With the driver being made up of surface mount items, I doubt that they would be a fault. 

Possible the coil wires have bad solder joints and breaks lose after the fall.


----------



## Dukester2 (Jan 29, 2015)

chazz said:


> Here is a basic troubleshooting guide:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?338889-BASIC-FLASHLIGHT-TROUBLESHOOTING-GUIDE
> 
> ...



Or a TN12 (2014). I have dropped mine on asphalt twice an once from at least 4' onto asphalt as i was exiting the tractor and my light still works. Clicked on the light and the light came on.


----------



## charlieplanb (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not to concerned about it so I have no problem taking it apart.
how do i take it apart:thinking:


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 21, 2015)

I apologize if this has been answered already, but I am going to be buying my first Nitecore and first time user of 18650 batteries. I have always used CR123 batteries but hoping to change that to save money. I see that there are different types of mAh and I am wondering what you folks recommend as a good 18650 battery with pretty good runtime. Thanks.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Feb 21, 2015)

JPA261 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already, but I am going to be buying my first Nitecore and first time user of 18650 batteries. I have always used CR123 batteries but hoping to change that to save money. I see that there are different types of mAh and I am wondering what you folks recommend as a good 18650 battery with pretty good runtime. Thanks.



Many good brands around such as the Eagletac, Nitecore, Keepower, Obtronic, AW, and so on. Always remember to use good quality batteries as they are safer and more reliable in the long run. For maximum power, try sticking with the 3400 mAh ones. Avoid any batteries with the ****Fire brand and keep an eye out for fake brands especially on online shops such as eBay. If you pay more for a quality battery, it will pay off in the long run.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## chazz (Feb 21, 2015)

JPA261 said:


> I apologize if this has been answered already, but I am going to be buying my first Nitecore and first time user of 18650 batteries. I have always used CR123 batteries but hoping to change that to save money. I see that there are different types of mAh and I am wondering what you folks recommend as a good 18650 battery with pretty good runtime. Thanks.



Read this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388210-Best-high-capacity-18650/page8

And this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Using-Li-ion-cells-in-LED-flashlights-safely

I personally like the Orbtronic 3400 mAh cells, they occasionally have the 3600 mAh ones - you would need to decide for yourself if the extra capacity would be worth the extra money. 

Keeppower are also pretty good, as well as quite a few others, just be sure you are buying from a reputable seller. 

General consensus is the 18650 batteries that are based on Panasonic cells are probably the most trusted/proven etc. I prefer the protected ones.


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 21, 2015)

LeafSamurai said:


> Many good brands around such as the Eagletac, Nitecore, Keepower, Obtronic, AW, and so on. Always remember to use good quality batteries as they are safer and more reliable in the long run. For maximum power, try sticking with the 3400 mAh ones. Avoid any batteries with the ****Fire brand and keep an eye out for fake brands especially on online shops such as eBay. If you pay more for a quality battery, it will pay off in the long run.



I would add one caveat...you can easily overpay too. Shoot for $10-15 per cell, and you should be golden. You can pay upwards of $20 per cell, but you aren't gaining much value, if any. Still gives you lots of options...Olight, Orbtronic, Keeppower, and SoShine cells can be had in that range (and probably others I am overlooking at the moment). All of them share a common base cell, the NCR18650B, which is a very high quality cell, consistent and safe if handled properly. Definitely safer than CR123 in series, which is what you are using now.


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 21, 2015)

*DUMBA$$*
Been looking for a new light to replace my dead P12
When it fell (3-4 weeks ago) I tried switching batteries with what I had in the truck (the HC90vn)
Then tried the trouble shooting guide,then decided to get a new one.
Then last night while I was searching how to take the head off the p12 so I can try my hand at dedomeing,I had a 
"*YOU DUMB A$$ moment*. I go get the P12 put a battery in it and it worked fine. The problem was, I am useing 18650BE in the HC90vn
Bottom line is ,I now have my P12 back.I also just yesterday sent the MH10 back which would have been nice to compare beamshots with.



charlieplanb said:


> Can anyone give me some insite,tips,or something to look for.....
> Dropped my P-12(2014 model) a week ago(soft drop at 3' on carpet).It stopped working as soon as it hit the floor. I switched batteries and it was working again and the original battery works fine in the HC90. well a couple days later the P-12 stopped working again. I'v tried different batteries pulled the spring out alittle with no success.
> For the fall it took I was pretty disappointed that it stopped working in the first place but chalked it up to "freak accident".
> If I cant get it working again I'll pick up a new one,or maybe try the Zebralight SC62w that everyone like so much ,ideally I'd like to get this working.


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys/gals. I saw that going gear had a bundle pack with 2 Olight 18650 3400mAh, Nitecore Intelli charger, and the 2015 P12 edition but all sold out till March .


----------



## y260 (Feb 22, 2015)

charlieplanb said:


> "*YOU DUMB A$$ moment*. I go get the P12 put a battery in it and it worked fine. The problem was, I am useing 18650BE in the HC90vn
> Bottom line is ,I now have my P12 back.I also just yesterday sent the MH10 back which would have been nice to compare beamshots with.



So you sent an MH10 back... wrong battery too?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 22, 2015)

charlieplanb said:


> *DUMBA$$*
> Been looking for a new light to replace my dead P12
> When it fell (3-4 weeks ago) I tried switching batteries with what I had in the truck (the HC90vn)
> Then last night while I was searching how to take the head off the p12 so I can try my hand at dedomeing,I had a
> "*YOU DUMB A$$ moment*. I go get the P12 put a battery in it and it worked fine. The problem was, I am using 18650BE in the HC90vn



You can use the magnet on the positive connection on the Panasonic BE battery but you should use a conductive adhesive. Some others have also put a dab of solder on the positive terminal. Unless you're good with soldering I don't advise this method.

If you use the magnet "trick" you'll no longer have the reverse polarity protection with the light.


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 22, 2015)

> _So you sent an MH10 back... wrong battery too? _


*haha*




> You can use the magnet on the positive connection on the Panasonic BE battery but you should use a conductive adhesive. Some others have also put a dab of solder on the positive terminal. Unless you're good with soldering I don't advise this method.
> 
> If you use the magnet "trick" you'll no longer have the reverse polarity protection with the light



*Thanks for the info. I have plenty of batteries,I was just having a brain fart*


----------



## Stefano (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone have information on the neutral version of the P12? (NW)
Nitecore neutral tint is good?
Thanks


----------



## chuckhov (Mar 30, 2015)

Neutral?

I too would like to know more, as I didn't even know that they had one available?

Thanks!


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 30, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Neutral?
> 
> I too would like to know more, as I didn't even know that they had one available?



*SKU169932 *at Banggood.


----------



## chuckhov (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Doc!

Though, if they have it, can't be too much longer until the US dealers have it?

I really wish they would offer Neutral more often in their lights. - I like a really clean CW (Snow White, which my EC21 certainly is), but there is always room for a proper neutral tint in my usage.

Thanks again!
-Chuck


----------



## charlieplanb (Mar 30, 2015)

Amazon has it


chuckhov said:


> Thanks Doc!
> 
> Though, if they have it, can't be too much longer until the US dealers have it?
> 
> ...


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 1, 2015)

I dropped mine yesterday from almost 8 feet onto a hard ceramic tile floor with no problem. Then, in a somewhat perverse spirit I "torture-tested" it by tossing it up near the ten-foot ceiling and letting it crash to that same hard floor. Again, it worked perfectly. I think this is a pretty hardy light (as it should be) and that you were unfortunately unlucky. Of course, another view could be that I was lucky and your experience was more the norm, though I think that is very unlikely.

Brightnorm



charlieplanb said:


> Can anyone give me some insite,tips,or something to look for.....
> Dropped my P-12(2014 model) a week ago(soft drop at 3' on carpet).It stopped working as soon as it hit the floor. I switched batteries and it was working again and the original battery works fine in the HC90. well a couple days later the P-12 stopped working again. I'v tried different batteries pulled the spring out alittle with no success.
> For the fall it took I was pretty disappointed that it stopped working in the first place but chalked it up to "freak accident".
> If I cant get it working again I'll pick up a new one,or maybe try the Zebralight SC62w that everyone like so much ,ideally I'd like to get this working.


----------



## charlieplanb (Apr 2, 2015)

NO ,I'm fine and my P-12 is fine also. Turns out the battery that was in it when dropped was the problem.Then without thinking I used the battery from the HC90 .
It took me a couple days to remember that the batterys from the HC90 were 18650BE 
Besides that my P-12- has been great. Its my work light and it get abused. Just being in my pocket or toolbelt it takes a beating.
Been through the washer atleast 4 times.


brightnorm said:


> I dropped mine yesterday from almost 8 feet onto a hard ceramic tile floor with no problem. Then, in a somewhat perverse spirit I "torture-tested" it by tossing it up near the ten-foot ceiling and letting it crash to that same hard floor. Again, it worked perfectly. I think this is a pretty hardy light (as it should be) and that you were unfortunately unlucky. Of course, another view could be that I was lucky and your experience was more the norm, though I think that is very unlikely.
> 
> Brightnorm


----------



## TheEnlightenedPhoton (Jul 5, 2015)

charlieplanb said:


> NO ,I'm fine and my P-12 is fine also. Turns out the battery that was in it when dropped was the problem.Then without thinking I used the battery from the HC90 .
> It took me a couple days to remember that the batterys from the HC90 were 18650BE
> Besides that my P-12- has been great. Its my work light and it get abused. Just being in my pocket or toolbelt it takes a beating.
> Been through the washer atleast 4 times.



Hey... I purchased my P12 from an authorized NC seller on Amazon. I later dropped it from, for warranty purposes say, approximately 1.5m onto a cement floor. Short of a nick in the bezel everything else was intact, except the electronics broke. I received a replacement light under the warranty, no questions asked.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 24, 2015)

Stefano said:


> Does anyone have information on the neutral version of the P12? (NW)
> Nitecore neutral tint is good?
> Thanks



I bought it approximately two months ago, two copies of Nitecore P12 (2015 version cool white ) and Neutral withe (950 lumens)

Tint good on both flashlights. (good tint also on neutral version)

Satisfied with the P12 but I wish I had a fifth light level of about 400-450 lumens.
If not possible I want a Middle level slightly higher (roughly 270/300 lumens) because hiking in the woods in the Medium level is what it use the most.
Between the two versions, there is a difference in brightness, the 2015 version has the Medium level of 240 lumens - the previous version 210 lumens
The same for the Low, in the version 2015 is of 70 lumens (instead of 50 lumens)
It 'a small difference but it is visible. (I prefer the light levels of version 2015)
P12 version 2015 is available only with tint Cool withe
For the moment I have often used the version Cool withe (staring with support for bicycle handlebars)
I had the pleasure of using neutral version during a hike in the mountains, tint is really good, I've always used the level of 210 lumens and often the top 950 for a few seconds.
I got home and never see the low battery warning, the battery marked about 3.70 V
I turned on the flashlight in the house for some time, blinking light (low battery warning) begins at approximately 3.60 V
I also have a PD35 (2013 version - 850 lumens) it has a very wider beam and a spot much bigger. (I'd like a PD35 neutral but does not exist)
In some situations (fog, humidity, near the sea), the beam of PD35 has problems (wall light) while the P12 performs better in those situations.
I am satisfied with the purchase, I paid the two P12 a good price thanks to the coupons.

(Translated with Google - I hope it is understandable)

I made some short video comparison, I hope it is useful to someone.


----------



## cp2315 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Stefano!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 24, 2015)

+1 Stefano
I agree, if the light had a higher high output, it would have been on my short list for checking out. 
Nice to see it is punchy though.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

my MH20 made my P12's obsolete lol. P12 just sits in its sheath now with no battery. Leave it to NC to jump right back out with a 2016 version though to counter the TAC. XP-L P12 anyone?


----------

